# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Monsters, Villains, Demigods, and Dragons! [3.5, epic, NO GAME]

## BelGareth

*Monsters, Villains, Demigods, and Dragons!*




> "Give me your tired, give me your weary, give me your _wicked_, give me your death, so that I may pass it along!"



I am starting the prep work for a new game, and thought to myself, why not let other playgrounders make the bad guys? 

So that's what I'm asking, if you like to make characters, this is for you. You can make as many as you want with the following build guidelines. If you would like to potentially play as the villain, in a pbp endfight (still haven't thought this all the way through, so it may get canked) let me know in your submission. I'm going to be giving leeway for these builds, as they are supposed to be hard.

Creating a boss here does not exclude you from any future games I will be hosting. 

Here's my 16:
*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
3.5

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
One Encounter at a time

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
Variable, some may be asked to run a villain, etc. But typically speaking, no players. 

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
These Forums

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
30th level Gestalt LA/RHD affect only one side

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
4,300,000 gp
Custom items are fine
Combining same slot items at no cost (a+b)
Combining different slot items is +150% cost
Epic multiplier is in effect

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No brew. (with exceptions)
Hexblade class fix http://irongamersguild.wikidot.com/f...fficial-sourceShadow caster fix http://bg-archive.minmaxforum.com/in...7441#msg397441
Double mysteries per dayMysteries are Int basedMysteries = Spells and CL = Arcane CL for the purposes of qualifying for prestige classesAdd Sleight of Hand and Use Magic Device to class skills.Fundamentals At Will at level 10

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Savage races with a good reason. No cheesy templates. (Like god blooded, god-touched)

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
Max Hp's, 32 PB

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Alignment is in place for spells and spell affects. I'm lenient on Alignment restricted classes and Paladins have a more grey area. 
Alignment is like the Pirate code, it's more of a guideline than actual set of rules.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Have at, no penalty.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
N/a

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Teleportation is blocked by force effects.Gates work on the same planeRetroactive skill pointsFractional Saves/BAB0% Psionic-Magic transparencyNo LA buyoffNo PvPNo traits or flawsNo item familiarsNo psionic recharge tricksPsicrystals do not gain featsthese fixesThis VoP

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Yes, skirt length is fine. Not needed really

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Mostly combat (if played)

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Any WoTC. 3.0 upon request.
Epic destinies by request (all official ones are already approved)
Epic Sublime stuff on these boards is approved (ala krimm and Demented One)
Other epic stuff per request. 

Warlock epic feats
Epic Binder Feats
Epic ToB classes & Epic toB Feats



Feel free to jump on discord, I answer questions there much faster than here.

When you create a boss, please post a detailed explanation of their mechanics, what they can do, how to play them through a 10 round fight, what buffs they would have on them at all times, what they would buff themselves if they had prep time etc. I'll probably provide a template unless someone else does. 

*ATTENTION: This is not for a game.*

----------


## ScrambledBrains

I know you said that you'd reply faster on Discord, but on the off chance you're here, Bel...how should we generate stats for our Boss Characters? Also, is Mythweavers ok for sheets?

----------


## BelGareth

> I know you said that you'd reply faster on Discord, but on the off chance you're here, Bel...how should we generate stats for our Boss Characters? Also, is Mythweavers ok for sheets?


woops, nice catch. 32 PB. I updated the 16 to reflect that as well.

EDIT: and yes, mythweavers is preferred

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Just building a 30th level Gestalt character... well well. Alright.

----------


## Chambers

Just curious about the 0% Psionics/Magic transparency, what's your reasoning for that? I'm not making a guy just nosy.

----------


## BelGareth

> Just curious about the 0% Psionics/Magic transparency, what's your reasoning for that? I'm not making a guy just nosy.


I want the dynamic of being magical, or psionic to be unique, those monsters they fight will be that much more interesting, and they will have to work around it. That's the theory anyway. 

And regardless of making a NPC or not Chambers, you are always welcome!

----------


## samduke

Bel if this boss creation bit is not for a game why list players in big 16?
 I will build for this

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> woops, nice catch. 32 PB. I updated the 16 to reflect that as well.
> 
> EDIT: and yes, mythweavers is preferred


Alright, cool. I'm working on a character that I should have done sometime before Friday.

----------


## BelGareth

> Bel if this boss creation bit is not for a game why list players in big 16?
>  I will build for this


Fixed. 16 updated

----------


## AvatarVecna

Well doesn't this look interesting.

HD	LA	ECL	Name
27	0	27	Chichimec
24	0	24	Slaad (White)
20	6	26	Ha-Naga
29	0	29	Thorciasid
25	5	30	Gloom
29	0	29	Slaad (Black)
23	4	27	Worm That Walks

----------


## samduke

@BelGareth

are we allowed to retrain feats?

I must take Improved Initiative as a req. for a PRC then in later levels I get Improved Initiative as a bonus feat

can I retrain one of them ??

would you consider Superior Initiative [Epic] as an alternative for the 2nd instance? ( no the 2nd instance is not in epic levels )

----------


## paradox26

I think I will make you a character for this. He won't be massively powerful, but should be a rounded character.

Questions for Bel:
Is there a due date when you will need the characters by? 
What rough power and optimisation levels should we be aiming for for the PCs we are fighting them against?
Are prestige classes allowed simultaneously on both sides of the build? And on a related note, can you use abilities from one side of the build to qualify for prestige classes on the other side of the build?
Also, are epic spells allowable? It may affect my choice of prestige classes, as a couple I have in mind are mostly focused around creating epic magic.
And finally, are there any restrictions on crafting our own magical items? I know custom items are allowed, but can we make them personally to benefit from the savings?

----------


## AvatarVecna

LA Buyoff?

----------


## Starmage21

here you go! :D

Aldik is a planar traveler, so he fits in anywhere.

*edit*
I just noticed the LA Buyoff and the 0% magic/psionic transparency.

LA buyoff would give Aldik another 2 or 3 levels of Erudite, affecting mostly his PP and PP maximums and reducing the need for Practiced Manifester to recover the lost levels. 

0% Transparency means IIRC that he needs a different feat to Extend spells (Extend Spell) and powers (Extend Power). Is this correct?

*Spoiler: Aldik Adath Stat Block*
Show


*Aldik Adath*
_The Archwizard_
*Size/Type:* Medium Undead (Male NE Lich -- Human)
*Level* 30 (Wizard 5/War Weaver 5/Incantatrix 20//Erudite 26/Lich 4)
*Hit Dice:*  30d12+330+90 (620hp)
*Initiative:* +10
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares), Flight 60 ft. (Perfect)
*Armor Class* 62 (+17 armor, +6 Dex, +5 deflection, +6 class, +8 Wis, +10 natural), touch 35, flat footed 56
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+12
*Attack:* Spells or Psionics or Negative Energy Touch +12 (1d8+5 plus Paralyzing Touch; DC 33) or Unarmed Strike +12 (2d10+2 plus Negative Energy Touch plus Paralyzing Touch)
*Full Attack:* Unarmed Strike +12/+12/+12/+5 (2d10+2) and Negative Energy Touch +12 (1d8+5 plus Paralyzing Touch; DC 33)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, Psionic powers, Fear Aura (Will DC 33), Paralyzing Touch (Fort DC 33)
*Special Qualities:* Damage Reduction 15/Bludgeoning and Magic, Turn Resistance +8, Immunity to Cold, Electricity, Mind-Affecting attacks, Undead Traits, Blindsight 30', Blindsense 30'
*Saves:* Fort +21, Ref +22, Will +32
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 22, Con -, Int 38, Wis 26, Cha 26
*Skills:* Appraise +14, Balance +26, Bluff +8, Climb +22, Concentration +41, Craft (Weaving) +47, Decipher Script +47, Diplomacy +8, Disable Device +14, Disguise +8, Escape Artist +6, Forgery +14, Gather Information +41, Handle Animal +8, Heal +8, Hide +14, Intimidate +8, Jump +22, Knowledge (Arcana) +47, Knowledge (The Planes) +47, Knowledge (Local) +47, Listen +32, Move Silent +14, Open Lock +6, Perform +8, Profession +8, Psicraft +47, Ride +6, Search +38, Sense Motive +32, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +47, Spot +32, Survival +8, Swim +2, Tumble +26, Use Magic Device +24, Use Rope +6
*Feats:* Energy Substitution: Fire, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Searing Spell, Craft Contingent Spell, Split Ray, Quicken Spell, Faerie Mysteries Initiate, Monastic Training (Erudite), Psionic Meditation, Psycrystal Containment, Quicken Power, Talashatora, Persist Spell, Radiant Fire, Energy Admixture, Fire, Twin Spell, Maximize Spell, Enlarge Spell, Pyscrystal Affinity, Iron Will, Practiced Manifester
*Epic Feats:* Ignore Material Components, Improved Spell Capacity (10th), Improved Spell Capacity (11th), Improved Spell Capacity (12th), Improved Spell Capacity (13th), Improved Metamagic x2, Power Knowledge(_True Creation_, _Metafaculty_), Psycrystal Power (_Temporal Acceleration_)

*Wizard Spells*
*Full Spell Progression (0-13th):* 4/8/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/3/2/2/2
*Caster Level:* 29
*Spells Known:* All Sor/Wiz spells in the following sources: 3.5 SRD, PHB II, Spell Compendium, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Champions of Ruin, Complete Mage, Complete Scoundrel, Complete Warrior, Champions of Valor, Races of the Dragon, Races of Stone, Races of the Wild
*Spells Prepared*:* 
*0-* _Detect Magic_ x2, _Read Magic, Prestidigitation_ 
*1-* _Feather Fall, Grease, Nerveskitter_ x3, _Magic Missile_ x2, _Ebon Eyes_
*2-* _Ray of Stupidity_, _Glitterdust, Web, Ghoul Touch,_ Quickened _Grease_, Maximized _Magic Missile_, Quickened _True Casting_, 1 more
*3-* _Shadow Binding, Shivering Touch, Haste_ x2, Maximized _Ray of Stupidity_, 2 more
*4-* _Black Tentacles, Solid Fog, Celerity_ x2, _Ray Deflection_, Extended _Shadow Phase_,  Extended _Anticipate Teleport_
*5-* _Magic Jar, Cloudkill_, Extended _Greater Invisibility_, _Dragonsight, Telekinesis, Freezing Fog, Greater Mirror Image_ 
*6-* _Acid Fog, Greater Dispel Magic_, Quickened Twinned _Charm Monster_, Searing Admixture Quickened _Fireball_, Searing Admixture Maximized _Fireball_, Quickened Split _Dimensional Anchor_, 1 more
*7-* _Forcecage_ x2, _Prismatic Spray, Greater Teleport_, Quickened _Tactical Teleportation_, 1 more
*8-* _Mystic Shield, Moment of Prescience, Mind Blank_*, Extended Elemental Immunity* x3
*9-* _Foresight, Shapechange, Time Stop_, Quickened_ Chain Dispel_, Maximized Twinned Admixture Split Searing _Orb of Fire_, 1 more
*10-* Maximized Twinned Admixture Split Searing Quickened _Orb of Fire_, Quickened _Mage's Disjunction_, 1 more
*11-* Maximized Twinned _Maw of Chaos_, 1 more
*12-* Maximized Admixture Searing  _Meteor Swarm_, Quickened Admixture Searing _Meteor Swarm_
*13-* Searing  Split Maximized Twinned Admixture _Polar Ray_, Searing Split Admixture Twinned Quickened _Polar Ray_
*- All spells that deal energy damage assume prepared with Energy Substitution: Fire and  Radiant Fire

*Erudite Psionic Powers*
*Manifester Level:* 30
*Power Points* 553/553
*Unique Powers/Day:* 11
*Powers Known:* All Psion/Wilder powers of 9th level or lower, and all Psion Discipline powers of 8th level or lower, plus _True Creation_ and _Metafaculty_

*Description:* A perfectly bleached white human skeleton adorned with magical trinkets and bric-a-brac. He has no human-like features to speak of, and his eyes are nothing but pinpoints of crimson light in empty eye sockets. Paint and arcane markings adorn his skull and bones that are typically covered by his deep red cloak and bright red robes. He carries with him a staff that holds atop it a deep red ruby of gigantic size, and no other obvious adventuring gear adorns him, even his spell books.

*Personality:* Wizened by eons of experience, experimentation, and trial and error. Coldly calculating, showing very little emotion in his speech inflections, and his facial expression was nearly nonexistent before his transformation into a lich. Non-intellectual pursuits do not interest Aldik, as they usually provide no enjoyment or enrichment to his life. Aldik loves a good intellectual conversation on just about any subject matter or from any point of view.

*Backstory:*
Aldik Adath refers to himself as an archwizard, a title he earned some time ago studying beneath individuals he called Sorcerer Kings. He originally hails from a world that was once green and rich with life but his last recollection of the place was nothing but a brown nearly planet-wide desert where that could not support much life. The elements were strong there, and it is where he mastered the use of  fire in his spells. There is no way for him to return now, as the crystal sphere of that world is hard to penetrate and impossible to reach unless one travels the elemental planes, as gate keys and tuning forks that link to the plane are extremely rare. He sees a better life for himself under Ashourina anyway, as she may practice Necromancy, but the magic of this place is not linked to the life forces of the world that lead to the destruction of his homeworld. Aldik is out for himself, first and foremost, and no one knows why he offered his services to Ashourina, only that she accepted them. He seems to want nothing, and do little else besides his own self-absorbed projects that he keeps secret to himself. He never fails to come when Ashourina calls, however. No one knows why, even Ashourina herself.



*Spoiler: Character Interactions*
Show


*Ashourina* - A skilled leader and worthy opponent should it ever come to that. Ashourina has displayed the ability to bring all to heel be they mortal or monster alike. This makes her, in spite of her concentration on necromantic magics, a viable possibility for the unification of this world. This fact alone makes her worthy of my service until she proves otherwise. I will defend her from all threats, until she proves that she cannot be an effective leader. I must provide to her good counsel, else I will be misplacing my efforts and faith.
*Velduvian -* Pretty, but skilled. This fey lord appears completely immune to my efforts to read his thoughts and motivations, and I will have to resort to conventional means to discern these things. Unfortunately for Ashourina, conventional means take time and money, and his motivations are entirely unclear, but I am only being hopeful when I speculate that he perhaps sees what I do in Ashourina, and that is his motivation for joining her court. 
*Lady Cordelia -* This woman bears skill at arms and a sense of honor that runs deep in her identity. She is perhaps a better battlefield commander than Ashourina. Her sense of loyalty seems unwavering, though I have not yet witnessed it challenged. She has proven impossible to read, due to the _Mind Blank_ effect on that Third Eye of hers. I will have to wait for an opportunity to get past it, or use conventional means.
*Stilltongue -* This creature is a Gloom, and little is known of them save that they are some form of powerful humanoid. They are natural assassins, and normally make no sound whatsoever. I will have to put long effort into discovering this creature's motivations, and the lack of apparent connections to anyone or anything save Ashourina makes conventional means impossible. Mind-Reading and divination have both proven impossible, even by my strongest magics. 
*Izolas -* Why in all the multiverse there is an angel in this court is beyond me. Angels fall, this is known, as even they occasionally cannot live up to their own ingrained ideals, yet when that happens they display certain outward physical signs, that this one does not. Need to subject to further mind-reading.
*Stonebiter -* An abomination plain and simple. My homeworld saw the rise and fall of several of these things. All of them presumed dead, their folly for challenging The Sorcerer-Kings. I do not believe this creature capable of the sort of deep calculation and deceit to be a good liar. The fact that he broadcast his own telepathic communications with no effort to conceal his thoughts makes him easy to read. Still, he is dangerous to The Queen should he revert to his animalistic ways.

**NOTE**
A lot of this is just crap I filled in because a lot of you don't have personalities and motivations filled out on your character sheets. I basically assumed that Aldik was around reading your thoughts and emotions (when possible), and observing your interactions with the queen. I assumed also that the 2 monstrous PCs were not a whole lot different than the monster types they represent.
According to the rules on Will saves, if you think you wouldve made your will saves against Aldik's mind-reading powers, and would've reacted negatively, then you've had at least 1 negative interaction with Aldik in the past. You can even say you beat him up or whatever, which doesnt bother him much (He comes back, he's a lich! :D) Those who are Immune to Mind-Affecting powers wouldnt have been a target of his powers to begin with.

If you want, you can provide me information Aldik would gain via using _Read Thoughts_, _Empathy_, _True Seeing_, and most definitely _Metafaculty_



*Spoiler: Shaping The World*
Show


Aldik specifically does not care for shaping the world, unless Ashourina asks him to. Being undead, he has a life that is effectively devoid of physical sensation. Every pursuit for him is academic or otherwise has some social interest. Unless prevented, he stays close to Ashourina and maintains a very simple "living" quarters where he stays for long periods of time practicing various divinations and consulting with various entities which maintain a presence in the world who can be compelled to provide information with magic.
What Aldik does care about, is knowledge. This includes sharing it with others, especially when it can be used for his own gain. He may appear to do this for benign or even good reasons, but in reality it is entirely selfishly motivated, and he considers it rather magnanimous of himself to allow others to benefit for him to have a chance to harvest new ideas and knowledge. To this end, there are several multivolume treatise on magic and the undead that he has penned himself which cover many non-esoteric subjects such as the nature of magic, spells common to nearly every prime world and the theory behind them, scientific examination of magic and spells, the translation of magical formulae using the common tongue, the variations on liches and other life-extension possibilities that come complete with step-by-step guides and full formulae either tested personally by Aldik or observed directly by him.



*Spoiler: Quiescent Weaving, and other spellcasting*
Show


Quiescent Weaving
Extended _Greater Invisibility_ (5th, 58rnd duration)Extended _Shadow Phase_ (4th, 58rnd duration)_Anticipate Teleportation_ (4th, 29hr duration)_Ebon Eyes_ (1st, 290min duration)

Long Duration Spells/Powers currently in effect
Extended _Inertial Armor_ (29PP, 60hr duration, +17 Armor)Contingent _Plane Shift_ (CL 30, Body Destroyed but on different plane than phylactery)Contingent _Greater Teleport_ (CL 30, Body Destroyed)Contingent _True Resurrection_ (Body and phylactery destroyed)Extended_ Energy Immunity_ (Fire, 48hr duration, 8th)Extended _Energy Immunity_ (Acid, 48hr duration, 8th)Extended _Energy Immunity_ (Sonic, 48hr duration, 8th)_Mind Blank_ (8th, 24hr duration)Persistent _Ray Deflection_Persistent _Dragonsight_Persistent _Mystic Shield__Moment of Prescience_Persistent _Foresight_


Commonly Used Powers
Extended _Inertial Armor_ (29PP, 60hr duration, +17 Armor)_Temporal Acceleration_ (27pp, 5rnd duration)Extended _Energy Conversion_ (15pp, 10hr duration)Extended _True Seeing, Psionic_ (11pp, 1hr duration)Extended _Force Screen_ (27pp, 1hr duration, +10 Shield)_Precognition, Defensive_ (30pp, 1hr duration, +10 Insight to AC & Saves)_Solicit Psicrystal_ (5pp, 30rnd duration)Extended _Feat Leech_ (5pp, 1hr duration, gain WIS feats)Extended _Touchsight_ (7pp, 1hr duration)_Vigor_ (30pp, 30min duration, +150 Temp HP)Extended_ Forceward_ (5th, 58min duration, immunity to Force effects)



*Spoiler: Nimble Psicrystal*
Show


*Size/Type:* Diminutive Construct
*Alignment:* NE
*Hit Dice:*	30d10 (310hp)
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.*, Flight 50 ft. (Poor)
*Armor Class:*	30 (+4 size, +2 Dex*, +14 Natural Armor), touch 16, flat-footed 28
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +22/+5
*Attack:* 
*Full Attack:* 
*Space/Reach:*	1 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:* Construct traits, hardness 8, psicrystal granted abilities
(improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers,
sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers, telepathic speech,
Flight, power resistance, sight link, Channel power)
*Saves:* Fort +21, Ref +22, Will +32
*Abilities:*	Str 1*, Dex 15*, Con Ø, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:* Climb +43*, Listen +33, Move Silently +35, Search +38, Spot +33, Hide +47 (231 SP)
*A psicrystal (with its self-propulsion ability activated) uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier on Climb checks. It has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10, even if rushed or threatened.
*Feats:* Alertness, Wild Talent, Transdimensional Power, Unconditional Power,
Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Quicken Power, 
Mindsight
*Epic Feats:* Psicrystal Power(_Temporal Acceleration_), Psicrystal Power(_Vigor_), 
Psicrystal Power(_Share Pain_), Psicrystal Power(_Plane Shift, Psionic_), Psicrystal Power(_Teleport, Psionic_)



*Spoiler: Psionic Frequency Inversion*
Show


*Psychic Frequency Inversion [Metapsionic]*

All functions of the mind: thought, consciousness, and memory resonates on The Astral Plane for all beings, even in places where no astral connection is seemingly possible. Those undead lucky enough to have minds are no exception, though the influence of mind magic or psionics fails because their connection to The Negative Energy Plane inverts the resonant frequency their minds have on The Astral Plane. A manifester who uses this feat broadcasts his mental manipulations on unliving frequencies, and is able to influence the minds of intelligent undead as well as any living being.

*Benefit*

To use this feat, you must expend your psionic focus. A mind-affecting power modified by this feat works normally against intelligent undead creatures. Mindless undead (those without Intelligence scores) are still immune to its effect, and the altered power has no effect against living creatures or constructs. Note that the use of this feat does not make mind-affecting powers affect undead if the spell's description specifies that the target must be living or of a particular creature type (other than undead).
Any powers manifested with Psychic Frequency Inversion are considered to be of the Necromancy school.
Using this feat increases the power point cost of the power by 2. The powers total cost cannot exceed your manifester level.

----------


## samduke

Request List
Obah-Blessed (Dungeon Magazine #136, p.60)
Bayushi Deceiver OA p225
Iaijitsu Master OA p41
Anointed Knight BoED p49

would you allow the Horseshoes of Flame: Savage Species p57 to be refluffed as boots ?

----------


## Peccavi

What a great idea! I'll build something or somethings.

----------


## BelGareth

> @BelGareth
> 
> are we allowed to retrain feats?
> 
> I must take Improved Initiative as a req. for a PRC then in later levels I get Improved Initiative as a bonus feat
> 
> can I retrain one of them ??
> 
> would you consider Superior Initiative [Epic] as an alternative for the 2nd instance? ( no the 2nd instance is not in epic levels )


Feat retraining is fine, bonus feats you already have become bonus feat you qualify for of a similar type. (fighter, etc)
Epic feats do not fall into those categories, and only things that give epic feats grant them, regular feats are just that, regular.  




> I think I will make you a character for this. He won't be massively powerful, but should be a rounded character.
> 
> Questions for Bel:
> Is there a due date when you will need the characters by? 
> What rough power and optimisation levels should we be aiming for for the PCs we are fighting them against?
> Are prestige classes allowed simultaneously on both sides of the build? And on a related note, can you use abilities from one side of the build to qualify for prestige classes on the other side of the build?
> Also, are epic spells allowable? It may affect my choice of prestige classes, as a couple I have in mind are mostly focused around creating epic magic.
> And finally, are there any restrictions on crafting our own magical items? I know custom items are allowed, but can we make them personally to benefit from the savings?


No due date
slightly cheesy? pretty powerful i'd say, your are the boss for a bunch of epic pc's
simultaneous PRC's is fine, yes
No epic spells
Sure, personal crafting is fine




> LA Buyoff?


No, sorry




> here you go! :D
> 
> Aldik is a planar traveler, so he fits in anywhere.
> 
> *edit*
> I just noticed the LA Buyoff and the 0% magic/psionic transparency.
> 
> LA buyoff would give Aldik another 2 or 3 levels of Erudite, affecting mostly his PP and PP maximums and reducing the need for Practiced Manifester to recover the lost levels. 
> 
> ...


This is great! quick cursory glance, I don't like the Faerie mysteries, but thats a minor gripe. 




> Request List
> Obah-Blessed (Dungeon Magazine #136, p.60)
> Bayushi Deceiver OA p225
> Iaijitsu Master OA p41
> Anointed Knight BoED p49
> 
> would you allow the Horseshoes of Flame: Savage Species p57 to be refluffed as boots ?


all approved

----------


## Starmage21

> This is great! quick cursory glance, I don't like the Faerie mysteries, but thats a minor gripe.


Removal of that feat drops his HP by 400 down to 200(avg)-360(max). Which could then make room for another metapsionic feat like Psionic Frequency Inversion (listed in the spoilers).

Also, I never created a description for his Radiant Fire feat. Its just a palette swap of Lord of the Uttercold. Where Uttercold changes Cold spells to Cold and Negative Energy, Radiant Fire changes Fire spells to Fire and Positive Energy (always deals damage, never heals). Basically Aldik shoots sort of a comic book green nuclear fire.

I'm not 100% sure he's not vulnerable to rocket tag, but I specifically wasnt going for 100% optimized when I created the sheet.

----------


## Frendle

Dude, yes, oh my goodness yes.

----------


## Frendle

Epic Warlock feat link is broken

----------


## AvatarVecna

If we take Leadership, are cohorts gestalt?

----------


## Feathersnow

I have a monster that I could remake so she can see the light of day-  a half illithid displacer beast with warblade levels!  At one point, I was trying to run an all Githerzai game and she was the final endboss

----------


## BelGareth

> Epic Warlock feat link is broken


It got sucked into the way back machine, I can link it




> If we take Leadership, are cohorts gestalt?


Non-gestalt

----------


## BelGareth

Epic Warlock Feats

Warlocks are fonts of supernatural power and veritable batteries of dark magic. Most warlocks develop their powers along a theme that relates to their supernatural heritages. A warlock in a family of elder demonologists that made a pact with Pazuzu might exhibit a range of powers related to insects. Another descended from a shadow demon is more likely to have a series of powers related to shadows and darkness. A fey-descended warlock might develop elemental powers due to a yearning to embrace the wild.

Epic warlock feats represent the culmination of years spent developing these dark gifts. To gain one of these feats, a warlock must already know all the standard invocations of a given path, must be at least 21st level, and must have the appropriate skill ranks. If all of these conditions are met, the epic warlock can gain one of the feats below. A warlock loses access to an epic feat if he no longer has a prerequisite invocation or skill requirement.

Epic warlock feats include a number of powerful abilities that relate to a given theme. Individual abilities gained from the feat function in the same way as invocations. It takes a standard action to employ an ability unless otherwise indicated. The equivalent spell level of the spell-like abilities granted by epic warlock feats is equal to 1/2 the warlock's caster level. The DC is equal to 10 + equivalent spell level + the warlock's Charisma modifier. This applies only to the spell-like abilities granted by these feats. It does not retroactively increase the DC of previous acquired invocations nor does it affect the DCs of invocations acquired through the Epic Extra Invocation feat. Many abilities granted by these feats are spell-like abilities that can be dispelled. In essence, an epic warlock feat grants the equivalent of a bundle of separate invocations. Each ability must be activated individually and dispel effects target each ability separately.

Some abilities granted by these feats modify the activation of an existing non-epic invocation, without increasing its casting time. Other abilities grant bonuses that function in the same way as any feat that grants a bonus. These are not spell-like abilities and do not need to be activated. The bonuses granted by the feat are extraordinary or supernatural abilities that cannot be dispelled.

All abilities are spell-like, supernatural, or extraordinary. The supernatural and extraordinary abilities are labeled as such, except in the case of bonuses to caster level or skill bonuses that are not labeled because they function in the same way as a normal feat. All abilities that mention a spell by name in italics, or duplicate the effects of a spell, are spell-like abilities.

Before reaching epic levels, warlocks have no way of gaining dark invocations beyond those achieved by reaching 16th, 18th, and 20th level. An epic warlock can select the Epic Extra Invocation feat to gain an additional invocation of any grade including dark. This feat makes it possible for epic warlocks to gain the non-epic invocations required to qualify for epic warlock feats. This allows epic warlocks to progress in their magical abilities, just like other types of magic users.

The following is an update to the epic warlock entry on page 189 of Complete Arcane:

Epic Warlock

A being of fell magic, an epic warlock is a supernatural force incarnate, losing all but the smallest fragment of his humanity.

Hit Die: d6

Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 2 + Int modifier

Invocations: The epic warlock's caster level is equal to his class level. He does not learn additional invocations.

Eldritch Blast: An epic warlock's eldritch blast damage increases by 1d6 at every even-numbered level higher than 20th (10d6 at 22nd, 11d6 at 24th, and so on).

Damage Reduction: The epic warlock's damage reduction increases by 1 point (to 6/cold iron) at 23rd level and by 1 additional point for every four levels thereafter (7/cold iron at 27th, 8/cold iron at 31st, and so on).

Bonus Feats: The epic warlock gains a bonus feat every three levels higher than 20th (23rd, 26th, 29th, and so on). Bonus feats must be chosen from the following list, and can be selected even if the warlock does not meet the prerequisites.

Epic Warlock Bonus Feats: Additional Magic Item Space, Augmented Alchemy, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Rod, Craft Epic Staff, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Damage Reduction, Dark Transient*, Efficient Item Creation, Eldritch Sculptor*, Energy Resistance, Epic Eldritch Blast*, Epic Extra Invocation*, Epic Fiendish Resilience*, Epic Spell Penetration, Extended Lifespan, Extra Epic Invocation*, Fast Healing, Improved Combat Casting, Lord of All Essences*, Master of the Elements*, Morpheme Savant*, Paragon Visionary*, Scribe Epic Scroll, Shadowmaster*, Souleater Incarnate*, Spellcasting Harrier, Superior Initiative, Verminlord*.

*An epic warlock must meet this feat's prerequisites to select it as an epic bonus feat.

Epic Warlock Feats

The feats listed below are available only to characters of at least 21st level.

Dark Transient [Epic]

Your powers of mobility are so potent that you can travel between dimensions with a thought.

Prerequisites: Knowledge (the planes) 24 ranks, fell flight, flee the scene, path of shadow.

Benefit: Your flight speed (from the fell flight invocation) increases by 30 feet and its maneuverability increases to perfect. Using this ability is part of the casting of the fell flight invocation.

You have achieved mastery over the powers of transdimensional travel. You can transport great distances with a single thought (as greater teleport, self and personal equipment only). You can also transport other creatures, but if you do, there is a chance of error (as teleport).Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You can use plane shift with perfect accuracy (self and personal equipment only). You can also transport other creatures, but you then suffer the inaccuracies normally incurred when using this spell. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

Eldritch Sculptor [Epic]

You control and shape your eldritch blasts like a master sculptor.

Prerequisites: One invocation from the least, lesser, greater, and dark blast shape invocation categories, Spellcraft 24 ranks.

Benefit: You can use two eldritch blasts per round as a full attack action, rather than the normal limit of one. You can apply eldritch essences to both blasts. If you possess the Lord of All Essences feat, you can imbue each blast with two eldritch essences. Activating this ability is part of the action to use an eldritch blast.

The area and range of all your eldritch blasts is doubled. Activating this ability is part of the action to use an eldritch blast. If you imbue your eldritch blast with the eldritch spear blast shape, the range increases to 500 feet. If you are using the hideous blow invocation, you no longer suffer attacks of opportunity for invoking this power in melee and all attacks of opportunity you make can include hideous blow. If you imbue your eldritch blast with the eldritch chain blast shape, you may start the chain up to 120 feet away from you and the maximum distance between each target increases to 60 feet. The area of the eldritch doom blast shape increases to 40 feet from you. The range of your eldritch cone increases to 120 feet.

You gain +2 bonus on attack rolls to hit an opponent with your eldritch blast. This is an extraordinary ability.

Normal: A warlock can use only one eldritch blast per round. Using the hideous blow blast shape provokes attacks of opportunity and cannot be used as part of an attack of opportunity.

Epic Eldritch Blast [Epic]

Your eldritch blasts are unstoppably powerful.

Prerequisites: Eldritch blast 9d6.

Benefit: When you take this invocation, the damage dealt by your eldritch blast increases by 1d6.

Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.

Epic Extra Invocation [Epic]

You learn an additional invocation.

Prerequisites: Ability to use dark invocations, Spellcraft 24 ranks

Benefit: You can learn one additional invocation from the list available to you, including dark invocations.

Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Each time, you gain an extra invocation of any grade (least, lesser, greater, or dark).

Epic Fiendish Resilience [Epic]

You can make your blood boil with the strength of the Nine Hells.

Prerequisites: Fiendish resilience that grants fast healing 5.

Benefit: When you use your fiendish resilience ability, you gain fast healing 25 for 5 minutes. Activating this ability is a free action. This is a supernatural ability.

Special: You can gain feat multiple times. Each time you take the feat, you gain an additional use of the fiendish resilience ability, and the fast healing granted by the feat increases by 5..

Lord of All Essences [Epic]

You have mastered the art of enhancing your eldritch blast with multiple essences.

Prerequisites: One least, lesser, greater, and dark eldritch essence invocation, Spellcraft 24 ranks.

Benefit: When you use the eldritch blast ability, you can apply two eldritch essence invocations simultaneously. You could choose to fire an eldritch blast with both the repelling blast and noxious blast eldritch essences. This also allows you to apply the same effect twice, though this is not beneficial in the case of all eldritch essences. The effects of each essence are resolved separately. If you imbue your eldritch blast with two different types of damage, half of the damage (rounded down) is dealt by each source. You must choose which essences you will use in conjunction with your eldritch blast before you start your action. If you possess the Eldritch Sculptor feat, you can apply two eldritch essence invocations to both your eldritch blasts in a single round. Activating this ability is part of the action to use an eldritch blast.

For example, if Morthos is fighting an outsider he has never encountered, he can choose to imbue his eldritch blast with both hellrime blast and brimstone blast. He rolls 10d6 damage, dealing half fire and half cold damage. If the outsider happened to be immune to cold, but not fire, it would still take damage from the half that dealt fire damage.

In addition, the DC of all eldritch essence invocations you use increases by 2. This is an extraordinary ability.

Normal: A warlock can apply only one eldritch essence to an eldritch blast.

Master of the Elements [Epic]

You have achieved mastery of the four elements -- air, earth, fire, and water.

Prerequisites: Spellcraft 24 ranks, breath of the night, chilling tentacles, stony grasp, wall of perilous flame.

Benefit: As a full-round action, you can summon a single creature from the summon monster I-IX list that is an elemental or has the air, earth, fire, or water subtype. The monster serves you for a number of rounds equal to your caster level. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You can use dominate monster on elementals and creatures with the air, earth, fire, or water subtype. This effect lasts for a number of days equal to your caster level. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You gain energy resistance 10 to acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic. If you have energy resistance from the warlock class, your resistance to those two elements increases by 10. This is an extraordinary ability.

Elementals and creatures with the earth, air, fire, or water subtype view you as one of their kind. These creatures react to you as if their attitude is two steps better than the situation otherwise warrants. This is an extraordinary ability.

Morpheme Savant [Epic]

Your words are charged with supernatural power.

Prerequisites: Baleful utterance, beguiling influence, warlock's call, word of changing.

Benefit: You can use power word blind, power word kill, or power word stun. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

When you use your warlock's call ability, you no longer suffer the chance of taking 1d10 points of damage from the recipient. In addition, you can imbue your sending with a suggestion (as demand). The casting time of warlock's call is 1 minute. Using this ability is part of the casting of the warlock's call invocation.

You can communicate as if under the effects of a constant tongues spell. This is a supernatural ability.

When you use your beguiling influence invocation, the bonus granted on your Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks is equal to double your Charisma bonus or +6, whichever is greater. Using this ability is part of the casting of the beguiling influence invocation. It is an extraordinary ability.

Normal: The warlock's call invocationhas a casting time of 10 minutes and does not allow suggestions to be imbued. The warlock's call invocation allows the recipient to deal 10 points of damage to you. The beguiling influence invocation grants you a bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks equal to your Charisma modifier.

Paragon Visionary [Epic]

Your powers of perception are beyond mortal ken.

Prerequisites: Spellcraft 24 ranks, dark foresight, devil's sight, see the unseen, voidsense.

Benefit: You can see through illusions, magical darkness, shapechangers, and other effects (as true seeing). This is a supernatural ability.

You are automatically aware of all spells or magical effects you see. Simply by looking at a creature, you can determine if it is a divine or arcane caster, whether it has any spell-like abilities, and the highest spell or spell-like abilities it knows. This is a supernatural ability.

When you use the voidsense invocation, you gain blindsight 60 feet.

You receive a bonus on all Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot checks equal to double your Wisdom modifier or +6, whichever is greater. This is an extraordinary ability.

Normal: The voidsense invocation grants blindsense 30 feet.

Shadowmaster [Epic]

You have walked the path of shadows, and now you have mastered its secrets.

Prerequisites: Spellcraft 24 ranks, beshadowed blast, dark discorporation, darkness, enervating shadow.

Benefit: You can create streaking masses of shadow around your form, providing you with a 50% miss chance against all attacks (as displacement). Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You can use material from the Plane of Shadows to create quasireal illusions, mimicking sorcerer and wizard conjuration spells of 8th level or lower (as shades). The illusions deal 80% damage to nonbelievers, and nondamaging effects are 80% likely to work against nonbelievers. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You are immune to all spells with the shadow subtype and to effects that involve the use of shadows (such as the breath weapon of a shadow dragon). This is an extraordinary ability.

Souleater Incarnate [Epic]

You have mastered the fusion of invocation and incarnum.

Prerequisites: Knowledge (the planes) 24 ranks, drain incarnum, incarnum blast, incarnum shroud, steal incarnum.

Benefit: By studying the unique qualities of the mysterious souleater, you have learned a variety of secret powers. When using this feat, you consume the soul of any creature that dies within 30 feet of you. For 10 minutes following the death, you gain +10 temporary hit points and a +1 bonus on attack rolls and saving throws. Bonuses from multiple deaths stack. At the end of the 10 minutes, the soul is permanently consumed. The creature that was consumed can be raised only via a miracle, true resurrection, or wish. If the creature was slain by your incarnum blast invocation, the bonus and duration of the hit points, attack, and save bonuses are doubled. You can choose not to consume the soul of a creature. This is a supernatural ability.

You radiate an aura that makes it difficult for anyone within 30 feet to manipulate incarnum. Any creature within 30 feet must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 10 + your caster level + your Charisma bonus) or be unable to shape a soulmeld, bind a soul meld or magic item to a chakra, or invest or reallocate essentia. You can choose to exempt allied creatures from the effects of this aura. This is a supernatural ability.

You are immune to the soulless aura and consume soul abilities of soul eaters. This is an extraordinary ability.

When you use the drain incarnum or steal incarnum invocations, the amount of incarnum damage or drain is doubled. Using this ability is part of the casting of the casting of thoseinvocations.

The DCs of all saving throws for your incarnum-related invocations increase by 2. Every point of essentia invested in this invocation increases the DC of your incarnum-related invocations by 1. Once the amount of essentia invested is chosen, it cannot be altered and remains invested for 24 hours. If the invocation is dispelled during this time, the essentia investment remains in place, taking effect once again when you activate the invocation. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

You can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language. This is a supernatural ability.

You gain 3 points of essentia when you take this feat.

Verminlord

You have unparalleled insight into the ways of vermin.

Prerequisites: Spellcraft 24 ranks, spiderwalk, summon swarm, tenacious plague.

Benefit: You can summon ten swarms of centipedes (as creeping doom). You add your Charisma modifier to the poison save DC of the swarm. The attacks of any centipede swarms summoned are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. They also bypass damage reduction based on your alignment. If you are a chaotic good warlock, your swarms bypass chaotic, good, and magic damage reduction. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

When you use the summon swarm and tenacious plague invocations, the summoned creatures bypass damage reduction in the way listed above. Using this ability is part of the casting of thoseinvocations.

You can also control the actions of vermin creatures. This functions as dominate monster, but it affects vermin only. This lasts for a number of days equal to your caster level. Activating this ability requires a standard action.

Vermin view you as one of their kind. A vermin will never attack you willingly, unless you provoke it or its kin. This is an extraordinary ability.

----------


## samduke

requesting

Dynamic Priest (Legends of the Twins p12)
Benefit: For the purpose of determining bonus divine spells per day and maximum divine spell level, your primary spellcasting ability is Charisma

----------


## BelGareth

> requesting
> 
> Dynamic Priest (Legends of the Twins p12)
> Benefit: For the purpose of determining bonus divine spells per day and maximum divine spell level, your primary spellcasting ability is Charisma


that works for me.

----------


## AvatarVecna

*Spoiler: WIP "Contagious Chaos"*
Show

Race: Black Slaad (30 RHD/LA +0)

Track A: Outsider 30

Track B: Factotum 10 / Slaad Brooder 10 / Factotum +10

Alignment: CN or CE

Stat
Str
Dex
Con
Int
Wis
Cha

Cost
6
4
6
16
0
0

Base
14
12
14
18
8
8

Race
+32
+12
+28
+18
+20
+20

Feats
+0
+0
+0
+2
+0
+0

Subtotal
46
24
42
38
28
28

Submod
+18
+7
+17
+14
+9
+9









Vow
+12
+8
+10
+14
+6
+4

Total
58
32
52
52
34
32

Mod
+24
+11
+21
+21
+12
+11



Feats:HD 1: EducationHD 3: Vow Of PovertyVow 5: Point-Blank ShotHD 6: Far ShotHD 9: Great FortitudeVow 9: Improved MultiattackHD 12: Font Of InspirationVow 13: Font Of InspirationHD 15: Font Of InspirationVow 17: Font Of InspirationHD 18: Font Of InspirationHD 21: Epic Destiny (Blade Of Ragnarok)Vow 21: Distant ShotHD 24: - (Epic Destiny)Vow 25: Great IntelligenceHD 27: - (Epic Destiny)Vow 29: Great IntelligenceHD 30: - (Epic Destiny)

SkillsAppraise: 22 (+43)Balance: 1 (+37)Bluff: 33 (+44)Climb: 1 (+46)Concentration: 11 (+32)Decipher Script: 1 (+22)Diplomacy: 33 (+56)Disable Device: 1 (+22)Disguise: 33 (+44)Escape Artist: 33 (+65)Forgery: 11 (+32)Gather Information: 11 (+24)Hide: 1 (+33)Iaijutsu Focus: 33 (+44)Intimidate: 33 (+48)Jump: 1 (+70)K/Arcana: 22 (+43)K/A&E: 22 (+43)K/Dungeoneering: 22 (+43)K/Geography: 22 (+43)K/History: 22 (+43)K/Local: 22 (+43)K/Nature: 22 (+43)K/N&R: 33 (+54)K/Religion: 22 (+43)K/The Planes: 22 (+43)Listen: 33 (+45)Lucid Dreaming: 11 (+23)Move Silently: 1 (+33)Open Lock: 1 (+33)Search: 33 (+54)Sense Motive: 33 (+45)Sleight Of Hand: 1 (+37)Speak Language: 33 (-)Spellcraft: 22 (+45)Spot: 33 (+45)Swim: 1 (+46)Tumble: 33 (+65)Use Rope: 1 (+33)

VoP Benefits

Force ArmorAC +13 (armor), applies vs incorporeal touch+7 worth of enchantment

Endure Elements

ResistanceSaves +7 (resistance)

DeflectionAC +7 (deflection)

Empowered StrikesWeapon +7 (enhancement)+6 worth of enchantment

Ability Score EnhancementStr +12 (enhancement)Dex +8 (enhancement)Con +10 (enhancement)Int +14 (enhancement)Wis +6 (enhancement)Cha +4 (enhancement)

Bonus Feats

Sustenance

Spell-Like AbilitiesInt-BasedAt-Will: max lvl 3At-Will: max lvl 3At-Will: max lvl 3At-Will: max lvl 5 (Twinned "Blood Wind")At-Will: max lvl 5At-Will: max lvl 53/day: max lvl 73/day: max lvl 73/day: max lvl 7

Natural ArmorNA +9 (enhancement)

Movement: Flight(Ex) Fly 320 ft (perfect)

Mind Shielding

Damage ReductionDR 20/epic and cold iron

Energy ResistanceER 25 (Acid)ER 25 (Cold)ER 25 (Electricity)ER 25 (Fire)ER 25 (Sonic)

Greater Sustenance

Spell ResistanceSR 31

RegenerationRegen 5 (overcome by lawful spells/weapons)

PerfectionGain (Native) subtype


The basic idea here: a black slaad uses its shapeshifting and skills to become a high-society man.

Black Slaad has 29 HD and is listed as ECL 29. I know exactly what went wrong with that table, but that's the RAW of it, and honestly depending on how much casting matters, negative LA might even be warranted. In any case, even in a fairly normal game with little optimization, +0 is closer to being appropriate than +29, so it's what I'm going with. I advanced to 30 HD to keep things clean.

Black Slaad can change into a humanoid form. This gives up their old natural attacks, and any Ex attacks they got from their race...but not from class features. Normally the Implant is an Ex attack slaad gives, but Black Slaad doesn't have it, Red and Blue do. I got it from a class feature, so I keep it while disguised as a human, and any natural attack (like an untrained nonlethal unarmed slap) can trigger it. I kidnap a commoner down to my dungeon and give 'em a nice slap. Because of my huge strength, they're probably out cold, but in 3.5 there's no downside to having 1 billion nonlethal damage, so I can just keep slapping away at them for however long I please. What matters is that every slap is forcing a save vs get implanted with an egg, so that's at least four implant attempts per round. This doesn't count as a disease and can't be cured through the usual methods of curing a slaad infestation - not that anybody is gonna find and save this commoner anyway. Houserules mean a nat 1 doesn't auto-miss, so that's 100% chance to hit them, 95% chance of them failing the save and getting implanted. So with 57600 attacks, we're looking at 54720 implants.

24 hours after this slapfest starts, eggs start hatching. Each one is 24 hours after the slap that implanted them. The first hatching will kill the commoner, so no more implanting after that, but I don't need to sleep, and I've got tons of Constitution, so I can just keep slapping that full 24 hours. Then, for the next 24 hours, I'm just watching these guys spawning, letting my capstone auto-"Dominate Monster" attempt do all the work. 48 hours after I started, there are 51984 slaads under my control for the next month, and then another 2736 slaads who aren't controlled, but who are severely outnumbered and outpowered, so they'll probably knuckle under. These are any mix of red/blue/green that I desire.

If I find myself wanting to kill a political enemy, I fly high up into the sky, until I can barely see their house. I wait until I can see them, and then I use my at-will SLA of Twinned "Blood Wind", targeting myself. I spend a standard action, and then I gain two full attacks with my natural weapons, which have "range: sight". That's 4 claws and 8 tongues, all of which hit like trucks and can implant eggs. The political enemy and 11 people near him all get murdered and implanted. This method also works really well in combat for giving me 12 attacks while still letting me move around.

EDIT: When this post is finalized, the other SLAs will be selected and I'll have a monster style stat block set up for them. But it's largely done - most of the mechanical choices have been made, at this point.

EDIT 2: LMAO just realized I took UMD on a VoP build. Fixed.

----------


## samduke

Nokomis Stormbird

under the presumption that she has her 48 hour continuously running buffs at the time of any possible encounter

with perfect flight at decent speed she can fight from an elevated positions with ease

She would use the optimum spell(s) at range, initiate the best maneuver for the situation, then when the foe gets in to close for ranged spells she can go into melee and initiate the optimum melee maneuvers

with her insane high initiative chances are she goes first, with high AC, Saves, DR, SR and Resistances she can shrug off most attacks with limited damage to HP

with her spell allotment in healing she can heal most damage relatively easy

she will not put out tons of melee/ranged/spell damage per round but enough to make anyone think about it twice

still have about 700K to spend on stuff - still looking at things ( willing to accept suggestions, pm me)

----------


## AvatarVecna

*Spoiler: WIP "Hivemind"*
Show



Race: Paragon Lesser Drow (0 HD/LA +11)

Track A: LA 11 / Fighter 4 / Warmaster 15

Track B: Cleric 7 / Vermin Lord 10 / Uncanny Trickster 3 / Vermin Lord +10

Stat
Str
Dex
Con
Int
Wis
Cha

Cost
10
0
2
0
10
10

Base
16
8
10
8
16
16

Race
+15
+17
+13
+15
+15
+15

HD




+7


Feat




+5


Book
+5
+5
+5
+5
+5
+5

Subtotal
36
30
28
28
48
36

Submod
+13
+10
+9
+9
+19
+13









Vow
+10
+6
+8
+4
+14
+12

Total
46
36
36
32
62
48

Mod
+18
+13
+13
+11
+26
+19



Feats:
HD 1: Great DiplomatHD 3: Vow Of PovertyVow 5: VerminfriendHD 6: LeadershipHD 9: Might Makes RightVow 9: Extend SpellHD 12: Extra FollowersFighter 1: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip)Fighter 2: Weapon Focus (Whip)Vow 13: Persistent SpellHD 15: RulershipFighter 4: Weapon Specialization (Whip)Vow 17: Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell)HD 18: EcclesiarchHD 21: Epic LeadershipVow 21: Improved CohortHD 24: Great WisdomVow 25: Great WisdomHD 27: Legendary CommanderVow 29: Great WisdomHD 30: Great WisdomParagon: Great Wisdom



Leadership Score: 83

Followers (all Hairy Spiders):Lvl 1: 106000Lvl 2: 10600Lvl 3: 5300Lvl 4: 2650Lvl 5: 1325Lvl 6: 663Lvl 7: 332Lvl 8: 166Lvl 9: 83Lvl 10: 42Lvl 11: 21Lvl 12: 11Lvl 13: 6Lvl 14: 3Lvl 15: 2Lvl 16: 1

Additionally, I have a lvl 29 Hairy Spider cohort (build unspecified currently). I also have vermin companions via Vermin Lord (1x 1HD, 1x 4 HD, and 4x 16 HD). Technically if I wanted a 100% accurate pattern, it would be 1 HD, 4 HD, 16 HD, 64 HD, 256 HD, and 1024 HD, but that feels very silly to me. These are also Hairy Spiders, although they've become Magical Beasts and familiars. But the capstone allows me to include them in the hivemind regardless.

Hivemind has 127213 members, including the Vermin Lord. Hivemind Benefits:Set to Int 2551 (except for Vermin Lord)Cha +2541 (except for Vermin Lord)Cast as Sorcerer lvl 25261Gain 1270 skill points per HD (realistically: max ranks in all skills)Gain 1270 feats2Attack +1 (insight)AC +1 (insight)

1: I'm unsure if the hivemind rules intend for each creature in the hivemind to have their own casting pool. I'm inclined to think, based on how the book talks about hiveminds elsewhere, that this is a shared pool of spell slots and spells known. Spell DC is 1276+Spell Level, and slots are 323/323/322/322/322/322/321/321/321.

2: The parsing on this is weird. "For every point of Intelligence bonus possessed by the hivemind, award each individual creature one feat and 1 skill point per Hit Die. Intelligence-based skill bonuses increase accordingly." But is that "[every point of Int bonus], give [one feat and 1 skill point] per [Hit Die]"? That's how I've seen it interpreted by others. But I feel like "[every point of Int bonus], give [one feat] and [1 skill point per Hit Die]" is much more balanced and appropriate?

The goal with using individual vermin instead of swarms is twofold. Firstly, Hairy Spiders can be characters, as they have LA. This allows them to be gained via Leadership, but also allows them to take class levels, potentially giving us a lot more casting, or at the very least giving much higher skill rank maximums, and lots of special niche abilities we could play around with and have available. Additionally, each one can travel on its own. A single Fine spider isn't going to attract attention, and with like 120000 of them, they can be basically everywhere. One unnoticeable spy in every single room across an entire metropolis, all of whom have their minds constantly linked.

The leader has Cleric 19 casting, and the Cohort is lvl 29 in...something useful. Artificer? Some T1 caster? Something weird? Not sure yet.

----------


## Frendle

Where do you prefer AC to cap out at. My Wartroll is at 98.


Or is it all good? :D

He's basically a slaughter machine.

----------


## MikelaC1

If a demon does not have LA, can we use the Improved Monster Class version for the monster side of the gestalt? If there is a Savage Species version, can we use that on the gestalt?

----------


## Da'Shain

Decided I'd try to make a (mostly) martial threat and see if I could make it work with Vow of Poverty at epic levels.  I think what I came up with works, but let me know if there are any glaring holes in his defenses/abilities.  He might need to tone down his attack bonus/AC some, but ... hey, epic level gestalt, wasn't sure whether to err on the side of crazy or not.

This is Celeruatan, "He Who Strides," "The Eternal Blade."  An elven ghost from the far distant past, crazed with betrayal and long isolation, whose particular psychoses drive him to suborn the wills of the elven people and begin a war of genocide against all others.  His fluff is from Eberron, but the general story could easily be adapted to other settings.


*Spoiler: Celeruatan Stat Block*
Show


*Celeruatan*, LE Male Ghostly Half-Nymph Elf
_He Who Strides_, _The Eternal Blade_
*Size/Type:* Medium Incorporeal Deathless 
*Level* 30 (Warlord 30 // LA +7/Factotum 3/Rogue 2/Monk 2/Swordsage 2/Revenant Blade 5/Crinti Shadow Marauder 5/Blackguard 2/Crusader 2)
*Hit Dice:*  540 (30d12+2x30 (Dread Necro bonus) +2x30 (Corpsecrafter bonus) +2x30 (Desecrate bonus))
*Initiative:* +12 (+68 w/ Concentration)
*Speed:* 180 ft., Flight 60 ft. (Perfect)
*Armor Class* 100 (+11 armor [force], +11 Dex, +9 natural, +15 deflection, +5 epic, +16 Int, +7 Wis, +15 Cha, +1 haste), touch 80, flat footed 89
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +25/+51
*Attack:* Valenar Double Scimitar +7 Ghost Touch, Deflecting, Magebane, Martial Discipline [Diamond Mind, Iron Heart, Devoted Spirit] +84 (1d6+24, 15-20/x2) or Unarmed Strike +83 (1d6+17)
*Full Attack:* Valenar Double Scimitar +87/+87/+87/+82/+82/+77/+77/+72 (1d6+24, 19-20/x2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. (+5 on turn)
*Special Attacks:* Martial Maneuvers, Spell-Like Abilities, Awesome Beauty DC 40, Corrupting Gaze DC 40, Telekinesis DC 30, Malevolence DC 30, Legendary Force, Shadow Pounce, Rage 1/day, Giant Slayer +4, Sudden Strike +2d6, Spell Reflection 12/day
*Special Qualities:* Dual Stance, Damage Reduction 20/epic and silver, Spell Resistance 44, Resist (acid, cold, electricity, fire, sonic) 25, Turn Resistance +4, Deathless Traits, Blindsense 30', Freedom armor ability, Soulfire armor ability, IMMUNE sleep, stun, daze, disease, poison
*Saves:* Fort +39, Ref +72, Will +60
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 32, Con -, Int 42, Wis 24, Cha 40
*Skills:* Balance +55, Bluff +48, Concentration +68 (may use in place of physical skills/ability checks), Diplomacy +60, Gather Information +20, Handle Animal +18, Hide +47, Intimidate +62, Jump +119, Knowledge (Arcana, Dungeoneering, Local, Nature, Nobility & Royalty, Religion, The Planes) +41, Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering, Geography, History, Psionics) +21, Listen +50, Martial Lore +49, Move Silently +39, Psicraft +28, Ride +35, Search +63, Sense Motive +40, Spellcraft +30, Spot +54, Tumble +56
*Feats:* Bladebearer of Valenar, Two-Weapon Fighting, Mounted Combat, Blade Meditation (Diamond Mind), Kung-Fu Genius, Improved Unarmed Strike, Combat Reflexes, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Iron Heart Aura, Stormguard Warrior, Power Attack, Improved Sunder, Weapon Focus (Desert Wind weapons), Robilar's Gambit, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Leadership, Stealthy, Cleave, White Raven Defense, Clarion Commander, Unnerving Calm, Perfect Clarity of Body & Mind, Faith Unswerving, Devoted Bulwark, True Believer, Evil Brand, Chosen of Evil, Least Dragonmark, Mark of the Dauntless, Mage Slayer, Pierce Magical Protection, Skill Focus (Concentration)
*Epic Feats:* Adamantine General, Utter Diamond Clarity, Dual Stance Mastery, Epic Leadership, Devoted Knight of the God-King, Strike of the Dual Adept, Sure Footing of the Stance Master (Diamond Mind), Dread Bearer of the Malignant Crown

*Martial Maneuvers*
_Italics_ indicate which maneuver/stance is normally readied.
DC=Dread Crown, DM=Diamond Mind, DS=Devoted Spirit, DW=Desert Wind, IH=Iron Heart, SD=Stone Dragon, SH=Shadow Hand, TC=Tiger Claw, WR=White Raven
Strike of the Dual Adept: May initiate two maneuvers at once which use the same action.
*Warblade Initiator Level:* 30
Stances: (TC 1) Blood in the Water, (TC 1) Hunter's Sense, _(DM 1) Stance of Clarity_, (SG 1) Battle Mantra, (DC 3), (DC 3) Masochist's Stance, _(DM 8) Stance of Alacrity_, (DS 8) Immortal Fortitude, (WR 8) Swarm Tactics
Maneuvers:Strikes: (SD 9) Mountain Tombstone Strike, _(WR 8) White Raven Hammer,_ (WR 9) War Master's Charge, (SG 6) Dreaming Nomad Strike, (DM 8) Diamond Nightmare Blade, _(DM 9) Time Stands Still,_ _(DS 9) Strike of Righteous Vitality_, _(IH 8) Adamantine Hurricane_, (IH 9) Strike of Perfect Clarity, (TC 5) Pouncing Charge, (DC 2) Slip Into Shadows, (DC 7) Apocalyptic Charge, (DC 8) Profane Consumption, _(DC 9) Feed the Maw of Hell_Boosts: _(SG 4) Becoming the Perfect Warrior,_ (WR 7) Clarion Call, _(SG 8) Call the Soul's Blade,_ _(SG 6) Ascend the Quicksilver Stairway,_ (DM 7) Quicksilver Motion, (IH 6) Iron Heart Endurance, (TC 8) Raging Mongoose, _(DC 7) Blade of Malice_Counters: _(DM 8) Diamond Defense,_ (IH 2) Wall of Blades,Other: _(IH 3) Iron Heart Surge_*Swordsage Initiator Level:* 16
Stances: _(DM 3) Pearl of Black Doubt_, (SH 3) Assasin's Stance, _(DM 5) Hearing the Air_
Maneuvers:
Strikes: (TC 7) Swooping Dragon StrikeBoosts: (TC 1) Sudden Leap, (SH 2) Cloak of Deception, (DW 1) Distracting Ember, (TC 5) Dancing Mongoose,Counters: _(DM 3) Mind Over Body_Other: _(SH 2) Shadow Jaunt,_ _(SH 5) Shadow Stride,_ _(SH 7) Shadow Blink_*Crusader Initiator Level:* 16
Stances: _(DS 3) Thicket of Blades,_ (WR 3) Wolf Pack Tactics, (WR 5) Press the Advantage
Maneuvers:
Strikes: (SD 2) Mountain Hammer, (WR 1) Douse the Flames, (WR 3) White Raven Tactics, (DS 1) Crusader's Strike, _(DS 6) Rallying Strike_Boosts: _(WR 4) Covering Strike_Counters:Other: (WR 6) Order Forged From Chaos
*Epic Destiny: Sublime Master*
Economy of Motion: enter or leave stances as free actionSagacious Learning: learn +2 maneuvers or +1 stance at every level which raises initiator level.  Access additional disciplines, prepare one extra maneuver at level 24, 27, and 30.Iron and Fire: fast healing 5, IMMUNE disease/poison, SR=11+ECL, or add 3 to whichever is greater if already possess SRConsummate Skill: when expending any maneuver, ready another of the same type as free action, so long as it is from a different disciplineMaster of the Path: martial maneuvers are no longer expended, any maneuvers prepared with Consummate Skill remain prepared until end of encounter

*Spell-Like Abilities*
*Vow of Poverty:* CL 22
At-will:
Flicker (Shadowcaster 3), Extended Wraithstrike (Spellthief 3), Animate Dead (Cleric 3), Surge of Fortune (Cleric 5), True Seeing (Cleric 5), Charm Monster (Sorcerer 5)
3/day:
Giant Size (Wu Jen 7), Body Outside Body (Wu Jen 7), Selective Antimagic Field (Sorcerer 7)

*Epic Feats:* CL 22
At-will:
Greater Teleport (self only), Greater Plane Shift (self only)
3/day:
Miracle OR True Resurrection


*Spoiler: Character Bio*
Show



*Description:* In life Celeruatan was a strong, graceful elf with classically beautiful features framed by flowing silver hair, bedecked in the tattoos and fineries of the ancient elves of Xen'drik in their early days of freedom.  To those exceptionally strong-willed souls with the means to peer into death itself, this countenance can still be discerned behind the ravages of millennia; but to most, He Who Strides is a figure of terrible awe, his form obscured with a shuddering darkness somehow too bright to gaze directly at.  The only colors easily discernible are the bright, corpse-lit yellow eyes peering from his void of a face, but any who meet this gaze head-on find their very souls shuddering with the horror of a people's extinction, and the despair of isolation.  Upon his brow, the silhouette of a terrible spiked crown rests, and in his hands a shadowy bladed staff spins, its every motion seeming to scratch the surface of reality itself.  Those who have seen him in battle find their dreams haunted by the dreadful speed of the destruction and death he can sow, and the horrific grace imbued into every such motion.

*Personality:*Devastatingly brilliant and terrifyingly charismatic, Celeruatan can make himself seem eminently reasonable and regal, a spirit of wisdom who offers the only sorrowful way forward in a dark world beset by lethal dangers on all sides.  But the truth of him, the core of him, is his unending rage over other races' perceived betrayals, his boundless terror at the thought of his people's extinction, and a monomaniacal loneliness brought on by millennia of imprisonment with only his own mind and the occasional twisted Quori as company.  In life he may have eventually been turned from his dark path, but now that he is eternal and unchanging, he simply cannot let go of his single-minded goal, and will stop at nothing to achieve it.  He fully intends to fade away once his people stand astride the entire world, self-aware enough to know that he would never be able to stop his own penchant for violence and death even in such a "perfect world;" but until that day, he will fight to the death and beyond for what he sees as the future of elvenkind.

*History:*
At first a favored servant of the giants of Xen'drik, the young elf who would become the Eternal Blade fought and led armies for his masters in their war against Dal Quor, under the promise that his people would be freed for their service against the threat from outside reality.  Instead, in the aftermath of a victory which Celeruatan and his armies were instrumental in, the promise was broken, the elves returned to servitude, the giants smugly content in their power over all doing their best to erase the fact that such an agreement was ever made.  In his rage, Celeruatan slaughtered his mage-giant overlord along with his entire house, and led his elves into the vast wilds of Xen'drik, which still reeled and flickered from the aftermath of the dimensional war.  

For nearly a hundred years they met success after success, Celeruatan leading his people to victory through superior mobility and knowledge of enemy tactics, all the while freeing or allying with more elves from all over the empire.  But when their brethren the drow were swayed into fighting for the giants once again, it became a long war of attrition, one which the elves were losing a little bit more every year.  Where before Celeruatan had been a beacon of light and hope, now he was disheartened by the harsh practicalities of leading a people in exile and warring against kin and master both.  He turned more and more to dark pacts and magics, allying with anything and anyone he could that might give his people an edge, placing his trust in his magical advisors to prevent them going too far.  The army began summoning demon soldiers of the Lords of Dust, or reanimating their own dead as immortal warriors for the never-ending fight.  It was at the height of this time that Celeruatan's then-favored advisor, Ealenil, made a pact for power with a demon sultan, promising them Celeruatan's head and the subjugation of the elves in exile afterwards.  Betrayed in the heart of a temple during a ritual he had been told was merely for summoning, Celeruatan was murdered most foully, a sacrifice to the demons, his soul drawn out for enslavement and meant in trade to elevate his former advisor to immortality himself.

Such was the rage at betrayal and love for his people warring in his heart, though, that Celeruatan's spirit rose free from his cooling corpse and enacted bloody vengeance on all in the dark temple, slicing through the magical bindings placed on his soul like so much paper.  But when he left the temple a charnel house behind him, and stood before his armies as a reddened spirit of rage, most of them left in dismay, unwilling to accept the abomination he had become; these elves would later come to follow Aeren and plan their flight from Xen'drik.  But those who stayed dubbed him the Eternal Blade, He Who Strides the path back from death, and together they became a force of terror for the enemies of elf kind.  New demon-bindings were enacted, but instead of allying, He Who Strides directed his followers to carve into the demons' flesh and absorb their powers, raising their immortal bodies as more fodder for the war.  In this way he became the enemy of all non-elves on Xen'drik, trusting only to his own people forevermore, and vowing to protect even those who shunned him.

Eventually the giants grew desperate and began preparing their continent-destroying magics, and Celeruatan thought that at last his people would be free if they could but disrupt their former masters' preparations.  His army of demon-tainted elves and walking corpses thrust its way into the heart of the old empire, but it was not to be, as they were first buffeted by the sacrifices of Aeren's disciples destroying many giant strongholds, and then the dragons of Argonnessen descended in fire and destructive magic.  Giants and elves alike died by the hundreds of thousands, Xen'drik torn asunder once more.  Celeruatan's army, hardier than most, survived in large part, and his rage against the dragons knew no bounds, but unlike the giants, he knew not how to fight these massively powerful beasts; after slaying several of those from Argonnessen, he was cornered by a conclave of dragons, his army destroyed.  But the dragons either did not know how or did not care to slay him for all time, instead using their magics to cast him through one of the rifts of Dal Quor to be trapped outside this reality.

Near forty-thousand years trapped in a perpetually dying demiplane with only similarly-trapped quori to interact with has only made Celeruatan more irrational and vengeful.  In that time he slew all that still lived or walked on that particular fragment of Dal Quor, his psyche warped by long loneliness and mental combat with the nightmarish outsiders.  But as the Quori worked to reconnect, so too did this demiplane eventually become host to visitors once more, exploring Quori hopeful it would let them follow some of their brethren who had transmigrated into Sarlona a millennia ago.  Instead, Celeruatan took a page from their book and possessed one of the possessors, able to ride its body back to Dal Quor and from there be reborn into an Inspired on Sarlona.

Immediately he sought out his people, and was both dismayed and proud; dismayed by what he saw as sentimental weakness in worshipping the Deathless, whom he considered a pale copy of himself, and proud of what the Valenar had accomplished in carving a nation for themselves.  Appearing to them as one of their ancestor spirits, he quickly gained influence at the highest levels of Valenar society and, from there, sank his hooks into the Undying Court, co-opting their authority and playing on the Aerenal's religious reverence for the dead in order to present himself as the true way forward for the elven race.  There exists only one acceptable state of affairs, in his mind: that non-elves be exterminated or subjugated, and a new empire, spanning all of Khorvaire, be born, fusing the living and the dead of the elves into the world's ruling elite.



*Spoiler: Build Sources/Assumptions*
Show


He is made using the martial adept epic feats/progressions listed in the original post, with the addition of: 
The Dread Crown discipline (assumed to be allowed as it is a prereq for one of the epic feats listed here)The 9 Martial Discipline Epic Feats (assumed to be allowed as they are included in the epic progressions for martial classes as bonus featsThe Sleeping Goddess discipline (assumed to be allowed as it is by The Demented One, the same source as Dread Crown and specifically cited as acceptable homebrew by the original post)The Sublime Master epic destiny (hoped to be allowed as one of the few for martial adepts, and linked in BelGareth's homebrew sig)

Also, a few bits of cheese/assumptions:
Used the Dark Chaos Shuffle to swap out many feats in order to meet prereqs, notably including elf starting proficiencies and class proficiencies.  Otherwise, there's a lot of really terrible feats that are prereqs for the epic discipline feats, which would not leave much if any room for decent other abilities.  However, only swapped each out once; I assumed that he couldn't simply keep swapping out, multiclassing to get proficiencies back, then swapping again.  Also assumed that DCS does not give him the ability to select epic feats in place of swapped normal feats.Used some maneuvers known by other classes in order to qualify for ones with Warblade, as the prereqs are simply "maneuvers known" not "maneuvers known by this class."  Also assumed that Warblade is able to keep swapping out maneuvers known at every even level beyond 20.Ad-hocced that his Miracle SLA, since it could function as Create Deathless or Create Greater Deathless, could change his own creature type from Undead to Deathless.  Makes sense to me, but it's not RAW.  It doesn't break the build if it's not allowed.Assumed that with Epic Leadership and a Diplomacy skill high enough to make targets fanatical, he's been able to have two cohorts who provided benefits for him: a Dread Necromancer with the Corpsecrafter feat which provided him extra HP, and a Dweomerkeeper who gave him (Su) Wishes for free.  (Heck, they could have both been the same person.)


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Created to be a mostly martial threat, his spell-like abilities are mostly less flashy, those more easily explained by supernatural martial abilities rather than outright magic.  However, he does need some magic to survive and be a credible threat at this level.  3/day free Miracles means he has almost everything he needs given time, and he abuses those with Dark Chaos Shuffle, permanency-ing every spell he can on himself, and creating/awakening more and more powerful undead and deathless.  On days when he doesn't use the Miracle for other things, he usually uses one for Mind Blank and saves at least one for an emergency.

The most important part of his abilities in a straight-up fight is his Shadow Pounce.  With all three Shadow Hand teleportation maneuvers, Flicker to teleport as an immediate action, and at-will Greater Teleport/Planeshift allowing him to open encounters up with an attack from across planes, players will absolutely need some form of teleportation blocking magic, or they will be absolutely wrecked by multiple full-attacks at ridiculous attack bonuses every round, augmented by his Strike of the Dual Adept allowing him to initiate boosts and strikes all at the same time he's teleporting around.  Players will need to be able to keep putting that teleportation blocking back up, too, because it can be Iron Heart Surge'd away every round.  Antimagic Field will not serve for this purpose, because the Shadow Hand teleports are (Ex) abilities, as is Shadow Pounce, although it will limit his teleports to only 50 ft or so.  Because he is Deathless and not Undead, he does not wink out due to being incorporeal in an AMF, but if he did, he would again Iron Heart Surge this away on his turn.

Players will also need some way of dealing with an AMF themselves, because when Celeruatan gets serious, he uses a Selective AMF on himself.  This does allow him to still be affected by spells normally, as they can travel through the AMF just fine, but he trusts his own defenses enough to not care; instead, he uses this to shut down any buffs or magic items enemies have and prevent them casting spells for escape when he closes the distance.  His Mage Slayer and Pierce Magical Protection feats mean he can wreck magical defenses with a single standard action.  Further, being incorporeal means players need Ghost Touch weapons and transdimensional spells to deal with him reliably, and should things go wrong he can simply end his manifestation and retreat to the Ethereal Plane

His Giant Size and Body Outside Body SLAs multiply his threat level exponentially, but due to his Mage Slayer feats and lack of magic item CL boosts, the caster level on them is only 22, meaning players will simply need a decent ability to dispel for epic level; these are more used to buff up before a fight rather than during, as at high level play they'd simply waste an action before he could do much (although Body Outside Body would still give him a round of clones activating their own SLAs and maneuvers; luckily he can only do it 3/day, as I'm pretty sure Miracle can't emulate Wu Jen spells).  

His Surge of Fortune SLA at-will allows him to gain natural 20s on demand, so he almost always has this up if he can.  It aids him in combat and he saves the bonus for when he really needs to make a save, but it's also one of his main tools in downtime, as he can use it to reliably turn new recruits fanatical for himself, auto-succeed on Planar Binding/Ally Charisma checks, and generally do anything a natural 20 can auto-succeed at.  His other tools for downtime are his Charm Monster, Animate Dead, and Miracle SLAs, allowing him to create soldiers and allies incredibly quickly if given the time, giving them permanent buffs or type changes with his Miracles (i.e. Awaken Undead).  True Seeing is something else he keeps up constantly, which is less effective with the Epic fix rules but still necessary to prevent a lot of shenanigans.  

The Utter Diamond Clarity feat lets him use his Concentration modifier in place of any physical skill or ability check, and when they're based on Str or Dex he also adds his Int bonus from Factotum, meaning his normal Initiative is rolled at +68, as are all his physical skills.  This feat also makes him auto-hasted at all times and gives him +5 to attack rolls on any full attack, which again he can gain at least four times a around and sometimes more with the right maneuvers.  (Dreaming Nomad Strike is the most ridiculous example of this, which could theoretically give him up to 7 single attacks + 7 full attacks from a single standard action.)  His constant Stance of Alacrity means he always has an extra immediate action for counters, so he can both counter and teleport with Flicker when it's not his turn.  

His most glaring weaknesses are his lack of divination magic (meaning he can't effectively scry-'n-die without backup from a cohort or other ally), his relatively low hp, and his relatively lower fortitude save; forcing him to make multiple Fort saves a round is likely to mess him up as he can only replace it with a Concentration check 2/round at most.

In a normal 10 round fight, he blitzes casters first if he can, prioritizing arcane casters (which he sees with his Permancied Arcane Sight), using a Shadow Blink to get there as a swift action and take a full attack, coupled with a Become the Perfect Warrior boost to gain any feats that seem likely to help along with a bit of temp HP, likely followed by a fully power attacked Pierce Magical Protections standard attack, and then a Shadow Stride move action for another full attack.  If he had pre-warning of the fight, he likely has Flicker up as well, letting him react to any escape abilities his targets have with another teleportation.  Should he be facing someone with AC comparable to his own, he likely uses his swift action for the Extended Wraithstrike SLA in order to target touch AC for a couple rounds.  He generally does not rely on anyone close to his own level to fail saving throws against his SLAs or maneuvers, so he focuses mostly on straight damage and disabling maneuvers with no save (although his Swooping Dragon Strike save DC can be ridiculous should he decide to use it for stunning).  Any obvious rods, wands or staves, he tries to sunder.  If he is having trouble, he uses Call the Soul's Blade to make a new double scimitar (which keeps all his VoP bonuses and gains up to another +5 in special abilities) to stack multiple bane effects or more Martial Discipline buffs for greater attack roll bonuses.

However, a sufficiently adept enough martial threat could prick his pride, or a member of one of the races he holds the most hatred for (giants, drow, dragons), enough for him to focus on defeating them in a duel.  Being opposed by an elf on moral or practical grounds could also shake his self-confidence enough to not want to immediately murder them and instead try to convince them of the rightness of his actions, meaning their party could either try to reason with him or possibly get a few attacks in before being blitzed.



*Spoiler: Epic Martial Adept abilities, constant/normal buffs*
Show


Epic Martial Feat descriptions
Adamantine General: +Int to attack rolls, +5 reach w/ Adamantine Hurricane, +4 bonus on sunders, sundering w/ Iron Heart maneuver can apply damage to item's holder as well, power attack w/ 2H is x3Devoted Knight of the God-King: +Cha to attack rolls/AC, 3/day Miracle OR True resurrection, gain alignment subtypes of deity, 1/encounter when attacking w/ Devoted Spirit strike/boost enemy needs Fort DC 36 or paralyzed 1d4 rounds.Utter Diamond Clarity: +Int to melee damage rolls, constant haste, swift Concentration DC 40 to recover all maneuvers, +5 attack when full attacking, make Concentration checks in place of physical skill/ability checksDread Bearer of the Malignant Crown: +10 Intimidate, +4 attack w/ Dread Crown maneuvers, any foe slain by him rises as zombie or skeleton next round (up to 60 HD worth controlled) but crumble to ash the next day, +2d6 dmg vs Good foes (+4d6 vs Good subtype outsiders), gain Evil subtype, Greater Teleport/Planeshift at-will self-onlyStrike of the Dual Adept: initiate 2 maneuvers at once that use the same actionDual Stance, Dual Stance Mastery, Sure Footing of the Stance Master: Be in all Diamond Mind stances +2 more simultaneously

Permanencied Buffs, CL 22
Arcane SightComprehend LanguagesDarkvisionDetect MagicRead MagicSee InvisibilityTonguesGreater Magic FangTelepathic Bond (cohort)


Commonly Used SLAs
Extended Wraithstrike (melee attacks target touch AC, 2 rds)Flicker (teleport 55 ft as immediate action, 50% miss chance if in reaction to attack; 22 rds)Surge of Fortune (+2 luck bonus to atk/dmg/saves/skills/ability checks/spell penetration checks/AC, discharge as immediate action to treat a roll as a natural 20; 22 rounds)True Seeing (6th level, 22 min)Giant Size (Colossal size/reach, +32 Str, -2 Dex, +12 Con, +12 Nat AC; 1 minute)Body Outside Body (4 duplicates w/ 1/4 your hp all gain actions, 1 minute)Selective Antimagic Field (excludes self, 220 minutes)



*Spoiler: Rejuvenation*
Show

"_In most cases, its difficult to destroy a ghost through simple combat: The "destroyed" spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20 + ghosts HD) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. The exact means varies with each spirit and may require a good deal of research._"

Celeruatan's raison d'etre is to ensure global elven dominance so that his people cannot be subjugated or betrayed ever again.  As such, he will keep on coming back unless players can:
Undermine his reasoning and convince him his own actions are most likely to lead to elves' extinction due to all other races ganging up on them.  Doable, but should be incredibly difficult and require concrete proof (think sort of like the Master from Fallout), and even then if one little thing goes wrong or someone else is allowed to talk to him before he dissipate, it's likely to fail.Convince him that he's won and that elves do indeed control the world, with no more threats from anyone.  He'll likely let himself fade away then.  Again, should be quite hard and require a global conspiracy to keep such an illusion going (or, alternately, actual surrender to the Elven Empire).Seal him away somewhere in such a way that he cannot use a standard action to Iron Heart Surge his way out.  This won't kill him but it's about the only other way of truly keeping him down.Unspecified fourth option.  I think there exist certain class abilities that can slay ghosts for good?  But I'm not sure.



*Spoiler: Cohort (current)*
Show


WIP.  A modern day elf of some sort, definitely.  Likely a Dread Necromancer/Dweomerkeeper, in order to aid in controlling the Deathless/Undead armies they raise.

----------


## MikelaC1

Wearing armour can incur arcane spell failure (which can be mitigated by wearing mithral and twilight armour) but I am not familiar with clerics, do they have divine spell failure or are they good with wearing whatever.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Wearing armour can incur arcane spell failure (which can be mitigated by wearing mithral and twilight armour) but I am not familiar with clerics, do they have divine spell failure or are they good with wearing whatever.


Nope. They can cast in heavy armour all day every day.


♣
*On Zhub Forktongue*

Meanwhile, I put together a chap myself. He's probably garbage, but that's not entirely unintentional. Zhub the Mummer (aka Zhub Forktongue; he took the regnal name "Statesman Zhub the Brave" for himself) is not the real villain. That doesn't stop him from seeing himself as the villain protagonist (or even the hero), but the fact is, he's just a vain, sadistic, morbidly egocentric bully and jerk with f(r)iends in the right places who, despite being as dumb as packed earth, managed to groom his mythomania into the illusion of personal magnetism which lets him manipulate others with ease. Lying and acting, however, is pretty much his only real talent. All else came to him as a gift or loot snatched from undeserving victims. The source of his power and toys is demonic in nature and this influence is what warped his body into the aberrant physique he grows ever prouder of as the years go by; he takes instructions from a fiend only known to him as "the Baronet" or "Old Vice" who's probably just a disposable middleman himself. He governs a lawless borderland area for these masters, falsely believing himself the true ruler of the region and its people, disrupting trade and inciting unrest, provoking nearby realms into pointless wars through wordtwisting and false flag operations devised for him by his handlers.

Zhub is a black-furred, conventionally handsome catfolk of middling height. His most striking features are a number of unnatural appendages: two additional heads and a pair sinewy, slender, seemingly boneless arms jutting from his waist. He dresses ostentatiously and wears a small fortune in golden and platinum jewels. Hidden under his thick, pompous robes, he often has a pair of two feet long stilts strapped on that are meant to make his otherwise mediocre stature more impressive and intimidating.

*Spoiler: Here's a STATBLOCK*
Show


*Zhub the Mummer*
M CE Three-Headed Blooded Catfolk Prodigy Humanoid 4/Barbarian 2/Warchief 10/Marshal 7/ LA +7 // Bard 12/Warlock 8/Havoc Mage 5/War Chanter 5, *Level* 30, *Init* 10, *HP* 418/418, *DR* DR 2/cold iron, 3/Chaotic and Piercing, *Speed* 40'
*AC* 41, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 36, *Fort* 30, *Ref* 29, *Will* 27, *Base Attack Bonus* 20/15/10/5   
*+4 Enervating, Keen adamantine trident (1) of Speed with lesser crystal of electricity  *  +27/+27/+22/+17/+12 or +27 (SMWF secondary) (2d6+9+1d6 e, 1920/×2)
*+4 Cursespewing, Metalline, Keen  trident (1) with lesser crystal of acid *  +27/+27/+22/+17/+12 or +27 (SMWF secondary) (2d6+9+1d6 a, 1920/×2)
*+4 Keen, Transmuting, Vampiric  admantine trident (1) of Warning with lesser crystal of fire *  +27/+27/+22/+17/+12 or +27 (SMWF secondary) (2d6+9(+1d6)+1d6 f, 1920/×2)
*+4 Keen, Magebane, Metalline. Parrying  trident (1) with lesser crystal of cold *  +27/+27/+22/+17/+12 or +27 (SMWF secondary) (2d6+9(+2+2d6)+1d6 c, 1920/×2)
*+4 mithral breastplate with the Etherealness, Freedom, Ghost Ward, Glamered and Menacing (DC 45)  properties*, *Animated +5 heavy mithral shield with a lesser crystal of rubicund frenzy*  (+9 Armor, +7 Shield, +5 Dex, +4 Deflect, +5 Natural, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 50
*Condition* None 



*On his Holdings and People*

Zhub started small, taking over the tribe of catfolk that forms the core of his forces to this day from a filthy rich but utterly ineffectual obese and obnoxious merchant prince known as Botur Sweet-Tooth who rose to rule through a coup of sorts himself not long before. Since then, many never-do-wells and misguided fools have flocked to under his banners and he developed Botur's alleged "seat of power" into a veritable stronghold of his own. Though mostly just a collection of ramshackle structures built from timber of questionable quality and ringed by a crude palisade with a single, gateless gap allowing entrance into the settlement proper, Syopot Zhuby, as it is called, is sizable and populous: rarely does it hold less than a thousand souls within and that is not counting the flood of tents sitting on the hillsides all around, outside the wall.

*Spoiler: Features of the STRONGHOLD*
Show


In clusters of varying sizes or standing on their own:
48×barracks (up to 480 soldiers) 400 pg/unit;
20×basic armoury (for up to 500 soldiers) 500 gp/unit;
20×basic courtyard 500 gp/unit;
20×servants' quarters (up to 120 servants) 400 gp/unit;
5×basic smithy 500 gp/unit;
14×basic storage (28000 cu.ft.) 250 gp/unit;
15×basic workplace 500 gp/unit.

In two clusters (a larger and a smaller dining hall, each with a kitchen appropriate for its size; some of the servants' quarters are part of these two ungainly buildings, while others are separate structures standing nearby) behind the "keep":
3×basic dining hall (up to 90 dining at once) 2000 gp/unit;
3×basic kitchen 2000 gp/unit;
5×servants' quarters (up to 30 servants) 400 gp/unit;
3×basic storage (6000 cu.ft.) 250 gp/unit.

The "keep"; the only part of the complex with masonry walls and a tiled roof:
1×luxury bedroom (up to 2 occupants) 20000 gp;
1×fancy dining hall 12000 gp;
1×fancy kitchen 12000 gp;
5×fancy auditorium 2000 gp/unit;
1×luxury stable (for up to 6 Large mounts) 9000 gp;
1×basic throneroom (up to 21 people) 2000 gp/unit;
2×basic storage (4000 cu.ft.) 250 gp/unit;
10×basic bedrooms (up to 20 occupants) 700 gp/unit (in a long wing built of wood appended to a side of the "keep");
most of this large, asymmetrical edifice with an uneven height overlooks the rest of the settlement from atop a wide hillock, more-or-less rectangular in shape; it faces the gap on the palisade.

In a single building that was visibly expanded in a hasty manner at least twice:
15×prison cell (up to 90 prisoiners) 500 gp/unit;
2×torture chamber 3000 gp/unit;
2×barracks (up to 20 soldiers) 400 pg/unit;
1×basic storage (2000 cu.ft.) 250 gp/unit;
several cages listed in Zhub's inventory are placed close by this building.

60% interior, 40% exterior (10' tall wooden palisade; no extra cost) walls.

A total of 175.5 ss; located in lawless, warm hills (-20% cost).

Total price before adjustments: 265070.2 gp
Total price: 212056.16 gp (or 227056.16 gp, including 1500 tents)



*On Tactics Zhub Employs*

Zhub is loud and flashy, but a coward at heart. He will try to talk or otherwise weasel himself out of a looming confrontation unless he very clearly has the upper hand; in the latter case, however, he is aggressive and offers no mercy, sparing only choice prisoners of value and/or a token number of captives he can subject to torture later. 

In a fight, he mostly uses bardic/chanter music (Combine Songs allowing him to have two of these active at all times) to buff his underlings and hangs back standing on his flying carpet he has carried along wherever he goes, casting the occasional spell or firing off the odd Eldritch Blast or even _Magic Missile_ if the fancy strikes him. 

He cares little about the wellbeing of his lackeys and is happy to bleed them away through repeated use and abuse of Tribal Frenzy. 

He surrounds himself with noncombatants at all times, using these fanaticised followers as living shields he can order (by way of Devoted Bodyguards) to soak up damage for him. His Ring of Nine Lives is an additional layer of defense on the same front

Should he expect an easy victory, he will often join his frontliners, brandishing his four tridents and engaging in melee with opponents, sometimes (but not often) going so far as to enter a rage.

If he feels seriously threatened and doesn't deem turning the tables possible, he will try to flee, making use of his invocations to disguise or conceal himself as he teleports away. He might use his Boots of Desperation as well, if he ends up truly desperate. Beforehand, he will make use of his penchant for lying to rally and embolden his forces so as to create a diversion and gain some time. He has several items enabling him to fly as well; at least one of his eternal wands of Fly is always on his Wand Bracelet.

Zhub is very theatrical. He likes to flaunt his abilities and will do extravagant things such as riding into battle on his chariot or clockwork stallion or repeatedly using his Rod of Wonder to draw attention to himself, even if this hurts his ability to meaningfully affect the unfolding events while he is busy doing so.

*On Lochuk Punch-Happy*

From among his minions, only his cohort deserves special mention. This cohort (and Zhub's right hand cat) is a former professional gladiator called Lochuk Punch-Happy. Lochuk is a 27th level CE catfolk chaos monk, battle dancer or some combination thereof. He's not much brighter than his boss, but the love of dramatic speeches rubbed off onto him as well. His approach to most problems at hand consists of
1. trying to determine whether it can be solved by punching;
2. and if so, punching it as many times as neccessary.
If punching doesn't seem to be viable, he
3. tries to talk the problem away with some lofty words or catchy slogans.
4. Should that fail, he retreats confused to consult Zhub.

----------


## MikelaC1

Im working on creating a set of demons that can be encountered singly or in a group situation, as this group has been known to come together (at times), although their demonic nature makes it almost impossible for them to trust each other. They are known as the Fearsome Foursome. Often when they get together to destroy and pillage something, they get into a fight about who gets to keep what or have to make some sort of complicated deal as to who gets the prize or where they will keep it. I had planned to run this group as a BBET for a game of my own, but it sort of went sideways. There is a balor (team leader), a marilth (team beatstick), a nalfeshee (who sort of stumbled into the role of cleric) and a succubus who plays mind games with everyone (in my game, she would have been a witch but sorceress focusing on enchantment spells does much the same)

----------


## BelGareth

Been a busy week!




> Where do you prefer AC to cap out at. My Wartroll is at 98.
> 
> 
> Or is it all good? :D
> 
> He's basically a slaughter machine.


However far you want to take it. the farther you do, the less chance it will be used, but who knows?




> If a demon does not have LA, can we use the Improved Monster Class version for the monster side of the gestalt? If there is a Savage Species version, can we use that on the gestalt?


as these are bosses, im inclined to bend rules that much more. so yes, if no LA, assume LA +4

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Need some help here from other designers. I'm sitting on 150,000 gp left for my build and have no idea what to spend it on. I've already taken care of most of the basics and even gotten a few extra bits and bobs, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.

----------


## 5ColouredWalker

Hmmm.
Requested 3.0:
Feat items: +1 Feat for 10K slotted, +5k per prerequisite. Arms and Equipment Guide.
Ghostly Arm Grafts: 1d6 Incorporeal touch attack arms stitched onto onself. Libris Mortis.
Multiple Hands on a Weapon Rules: +.5x Str Modifier per hands past 2 on a weapon. Savage Species.
Multitasking Feat: +1 Partial (Standard/Move) action per set of free hands past the first, which can only be used for actions restricted to hands. Savage Species.


Build would be effectively Warlock 30//Ranger 30. An evil huntsman sworn to foul things and steeped in death and darkness, they've long since gained his freedom, but still hunts, leaving trails of woe and cults of blood.


Would be repurposing a Planar-Bounty hunter that I lost the desire to build due to a combination of time constraints meeting time sinks, and a large number of other applications such that I've decided I'll let others fight to get it. Yes, Multitasking can be bonkers, however it'd be balanced in the character being basically a Level 30 Martial for most actions.




> Need some help here from other designers. I'm sitting on 150,000 gp left for my build and have no idea what to spend it on. I've already taken care of most of the basics and even gotten a few extra bits and bobs, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


Have you got a Cloak/Mantle of Starlight? I think it's about 135K and it's one of the best defensive items in the game.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> Have you got a Cloak/Mantle of Starlight? I think it's about 135K and it's one of the best defensive items in the game.


That item is pretty nutty. That said, I ended up snagging a couple Pearls of Power instead...spells do be strong.  :Small Big Grin: 

And my boss character is 95% done. Just need to select his Swordsage Maneuvers and then, he's ready to roll.

----------


## MikelaC1

Im working slowly on the Fearsome Foursome, I do plan to leave some feats and spell selection blank in order that the DM be able to customize them as he wants. Unless thats a bad idea....

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Got one more question for you, Bel. I'm filling in my Swordsage Maneuvers for my Boss but I've already picked out all the ones I think he'd most commonly have readied. Would you mind at all if I left the rest of them blank for now and let you fill them in?

----------


## BelGareth

> Hmmm.
> Requested 3.0:
> Feat items: +1 Feat for 10K slotted, +5k per prerequisite. Arms and Equipment Guide.
> Ghostly Arm Grafts: 1d6 Incorporeal touch attack arms stitched onto onself. Libris Mortis.
> Multiple Hands on a Weapon Rules: +.5x Str Modifier per hands past 2 on a weapon. Savage Species.
> Multitasking Feat: +1 Partial (Standard/Move) action per set of free hands past the first, which can only be used for actions restricted to hands. Savage Species.
> 
> 
> Build would be effectively Warlock 30//Ranger 30. An evil huntsman sworn to foul things and steeped in death and darkness, they've long since gained his freedom, but still hunts, leaving trails of woe and cults of blood.
> ...


Looks fine. 
mantle is fine. :P





> Im working slowly on the Fearsome Foursome, I do plan to leave some feats and spell selection blank in order that the DM be able to customize them as he wants. Unless thats a bad idea....


Awesome.




> Got one more question for you, Bel. I'm filling in my Swordsage Maneuvers for my Boss but I've already picked out all the ones I think he'd most commonly have readied. Would you mind at all if I left the rest of them blank for now and let you fill them in?


yeah, no worries.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Ladies and Gentlemen, may I present, my...probably not well optimized at all character that I still had fun making; he's the Halfling Horror, the Hobbit Harbinger, the being known only as...Nerull's Reaper*

To properly understand how to play him, you only need to understand two things; one...he's an absolute opportunist/coward. He will summon/planar ally in back-up while against even an isolated target, he has multiple ways to escape a combat that even slightly turns against him and he has a sky-high Hide and Move Silently check that he will use/abuse AND the ability to always take ten on them even under duress(as well as Balance, Listen and Spot). He also will keep on hiding and waiting near a target/s for weeks on weeks and months on months, following them until they let their guard down and hit them when they're most vulnerable.

And number two...he's a bit of an jerk...ok, jerk might be an understatement. If he thinks the way to make a target vulnerable(or angry and therefore, sloppy) is to attack innocents, he will. Hell, a good chunk of his spell list is stuff that will probably fizzle out on an epic-level character...but will work on that level one commoner...and that one...and their entire village. And if his target/s is already being attacked by someone else, he has no issue with kill-stealing if he senses an opportunity to do so.

Bel, if you have any other questions, feel free to ask me but otherwise...have fun unleashing him on the party!  :Small Smile: 

*Ok, so he technically has a name, but he's done his absolute best to destroy all records of it from existence.

----------


## MikelaC1

Still working but I want to put this down. 
Lord Doom, the balor of the group, considers himself the leader. How much power he has in that regard is open to debate. Its important to note that the FF never disintegrate in the middle of a mission, but once the battle is over and the prize is won is where things can get dicey. Doom loves to use his sorcery spells but eventually succumbs to his natural blood lust and enters battle but only with weakened opponents. 
Ky'Talia, the marilith, is the member most likely to dispute Lord Doom's authority. Like most mariliths, she is pretty much a beatstick, but with Abjurant Champion powers along with 6 arms X 4 attacks, she is not to be trifled with. Its straight forward and predictable but also very effective. Her GMA represents a value for the age old argument of AbjCh powers applying to greater mage armor. She opposes Lord Doom in many decisions and seems to have a thing for the succubus. 
Gralesh is the nalfeshnee of the group and takes his power directly from Graz'zt. Although the group is technically beholden to no lord, Graz'zt seems to have the most influence with them and about 60% of the mayhem they cause is on his orders, either some plot he has dreamed up or some lord trading favors with him to get the Foursome to do something. While Gralesh defers to Lord Doom in "public", privately he considers his divine connection to give him the leader title. Gralesh has no curative spells but many of the "cause" versions of them, and can become a CoD when the situation warrants it. 
Zarabeth is the succubus of the team and is as devious and untrustworthy as the worst of her kind. Having come directly from being a princess in Nocticula's court (Daystor's version of Malcanthet for reference), she has a very high opinion of herself and has no problem openly questioning decisions Lord Doom makes...and also has no qualms about manipulating the marilith if it fits with her aims. She mostly favors enchantment spells but has been known to toss off the occasional spell that goes boom.

----------


## MikelaC1

Here finally is the Fearsome Foursome. The skills section has not been fully done, as I dont forsee them becoming all that important for a Boss Fight, there some numbers put in if they are needed to qualify for a certain prestige class or not. Despite thinking I would not do all the spells and feats to allow customization, I did fill everything in, but you will probably make changes. Some also do have a bit more money to spend, thats indicated. 
Im not sure if you could ever throw the FF at a party all at once, but then again I am not a great optimizer so its quite possible a well optimized group could take them down. They could be encountered in a lair they maintain on either the Prime Material or the Abyss and spilt up that way, or the group could try and pick them off one by one on their own, as they dont spend every moment together. Remember that while outside of battle, they detest each other, they have never been seen to turn on each other in a fight. They could also be awaiting some sort of mission from Graz'zt, or you can choose to not involve that demon lord. Anyway, enough said.

Lord Doom
*Spoiler: tactics*
Show

Lord Doom is the balor "leader" of the group (at least, he considers himself such) and his levels as a marshal reflect this role. As a default his minor aura is always Determined Caster, which he spreads to all allied casters obviously,  his major one is Motivate Ardor although if he senses that he faces a well armored group he will switch out to Motivate Attack.
Lord Doom considers himself to be above battle and uses spells, but he will often succumb to his battle lust and engage although only against a weakened opponent. His Improved Spell Capacity allows him to apply metamagic up to a 13th level of spell, creating magic even the most advanced caster might not recognize. A twinned, maximized Disintegrate is a favorite of his, or an intensified cone of cold. He also likes to use energy admixture and substitution to defeat parties who fail to protect against sonic energy. He will always have Mind Blank, Globe of Invulnerability and Stoneskin active on him, as well as a Moment of Prescience to call on when needed.
 

*Spoiler: sheet*
Show

Lord Doom


Ky'Talia
*Spoiler: tactics*
Show

The marilth of the group is the one most likely to oppose Lord Doom outside of a fight. She is a warrior beyond comprehension, using her Abjurant Champion powers to full effect. There is no subtlety to her style, she beats on something until it stops moving and then moves on t the next target. Not many things keep moving. While her 5 secondary weapons dont start out magic, she has always used GMW on them to make them +5 and her main sword, Widowmaker is naturally a +10. She will have Greater Mage Armor up (sheet uses Abjurant bonus on it) and her Shield spell comes up with just a thought. She always has a Moment of Prescience to call on, along with Superior Invisibility, Globe of Invulnerability, and Stoneskin active, but will use Time Stop to put up the rest of her fighting buffs, such as Falselife, Haste, Fire Shield (mass if she has allies), Brilliant Blade, Indomitability, Bite of the Werebear, etc. 


*Spoiler: sheet*
Show

Ky'Talia


Gralesh
*Spoiler: tactics*
Show

Hulking Gralesh is the naffeshnee of the group and holds a divine connection to the one demon lord that commands any sort of respect from the Fearsome, Graz'zt. This connection, in his mind, makes him the leader, although Graz'zt's orders account for only half of the destruction that they cause. Like Lord Doom, he prefers to use his spells, but eventually wants to taste blood. Even though he casts divine spells, he has few healing spells, his "allies" are on their own when it comes to patching wounds up. He does have a Mass Heal that he will grudgingly share. His divine reach power allows him to use his inflict spells on ranged opponents, and his blast infidel power has waylaid many L/G opponents. If pressed, he can turn into a divine battle master. He does lack some of the long time buffs that the others tend to have, although some of them will share if time and tactics permit.


*Spoiler: sheet*
Show

Gralesh


Zarabeth
*Spoiler: tactics*
Show

Last but not least is the succubus Zarabeth. Unlike the other members, she has no melee abilities and is never encountered alone, either with other FF members or charmed meatshields to allow her to work her spells. She is perhaps the most untrustworthy and devious member of the group, having been at one time the highest ranking princess in Malcanthets court. She does not openly challenge Lord Doom but will undermine him if it suits her aims, and is not above using her charms to manipulate the marilith which for some inexplicable reason seems to work. She uses bardic talents to inspire those allied (by choice or not) to her and sorceress spells to confound and confuse opponents, with an occasional boom mixed in. She will rip past mind blanks put up to negate her charms by using Music of the Gods and sow battlefield confusion with Deafening or Hindering Song. Light on defensive buffs and her spells sometimes requiring lasting concentration, she will never be encountered as a single foe.


*Spoiler: sheet*
Show

Zarabeth

----------


## Frendle

I'm working on an anthropomorphic heavy warhorse.

Binder on one side, finishing off the later levels with arcane trickster and legacy champion.
Other side is monkish but using a scimitar via Shou Disciple, finishing off with Ur Priest for 9th level fun. :)

That sound ok?

EDIT: Too bad there aren't epic legacies, or are there? Probably not. Could I make some pending approval?

----------


## MikelaC1

If the Fearsome Foursome ever become a thing, I would love to take a crack at taking them down. Not sure about playing as them, dont think I would do them justice

----------


## Chambers

Here's an Epic Progression for the Chameleon, submitted for your approval.

*Spoiler: Epic Chameleon*
Show

Epic Chameleon

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Int modifier.

*Aptitude Focus*
The epic chameleon gains one additional daily use of Aptitude Focus every 5 levels after 10th.

*Mimic Class Feature*
The epic chameleon gains one additional daily use of Mimic Class Feature every 4 levels after 10th.

*Bonus Feats*
The epic chameleon gains a bonus feat every three levels after 10th.

*Epic Chameleon Bonus Feat List*
The epic chameleon may choose any feat they qualify for as a bonus feat.


Level
Special

11th
---

12th
---

13th
Bonus Feat

14th
Mimic Class Feature 4/day

15th
Aptitude Focus 4/day

16th
Bonus Feat

17th
---

18th
Mimic Class Feature 5/day

19th
Bonus Feat

20th
Aptitude Focus 5/day

----------


## BelGareth

> Ladies and Gentlemen, may I present, my...probably not well optimized at all character that I still had fun making; he's the Halfling Horror, the Hobbit Harbinger, the being known only as...Nerull's Reaper*
> 
> To properly understand how to play him, you only need to understand two things; one...he's an absolute opportunist/coward. He will summon/planar ally in back-up while against even an isolated target, he has multiple ways to escape a combat that even slightly turns against him and he has a sky-high Hide and Move Silently check that he will use/abuse AND the ability to always take ten on them even under duress(as well as Balance, Listen and Spot). He also will keep on hiding and waiting near a target/s for weeks on weeks and months on months, following them until they let their guard down and hit them when they're most vulnerable.
> 
> And number two...he's a bit of an jerk...ok, jerk might be an understatement. If he thinks the way to make a target vulnerable(or angry and therefore, sloppy) is to attack innocents, he will. Hell, a good chunk of his spell list is stuff that will probably fizzle out on an epic-level character...but will work on that level one commoner...and that one...and their entire village. And if his target/s is already being attacked by someone else, he has no issue with kill-stealing if he senses an opportunity to do so.
> 
> Bel, if you have any other questions, feel free to ask me but otherwise...have fun unleashing him on the party! 
> 
> *Ok, so he technically has a name, but he's done his absolute best to destroy all records of it from existence.


Awesome! I'll take a more in depth read soon.




> Here finally is the Fearsome Foursome. The skills section has not been fully done, as I dont forsee them becoming all that important for a Boss Fight, there some numbers put in if they are needed to qualify for a certain prestige class or not. Despite thinking I would not do all the spells and feats to allow customization, I did fill everything in, but you will probably make changes. Some also do have a bit more money to spend, thats indicated. 
> Im not sure if you could ever throw the FF at a party all at once, but then again I am not a great optimizer so its quite possible a well optimized group could take them down. They could be encountered in a lair they maintain on either the Prime Material or the Abyss and spilt up that way, or the group could try and pick them off one by one on their own, as they dont spend every moment together. Remember that while outside of battle, they detest each other, they have never been seen to turn on each other in a fight. They could also be awaiting some sort of mission from Graz'zt, or you can choose to not involve that demon lord. Anyway, enough said.
> 
> Lord Doom
> *Spoiler: tactics*
> Show
> 
> Lord Doom is the balor "leader" of the group (at least, he considers himself such) and his levels as a marshal reflect this role. As a default his minor aura is always Determined Caster, which he spreads to all allied casters obviously,  his major one is Motivate Ardor although if he senses that he faces a well armored group he will switch out to Motivate Attack.
> Lord Doom considers himself to be above battle and uses spells, but he will often succumb to his battle lust and engage although only against a weakened opponent. His Improved Spell Capacity allows him to apply metamagic up to a 13th level of spell, creating magic even the most advanced caster might not recognize. A twinned, maximized Disintegrate is a favorite of his, or an intensified cone of cold. He also likes to use energy admixture and substitution to defeat parties who fail to protect against sonic energy. He will always have Mind Blank, Globe of Invulnerability and Stoneskin active on him, as well as a Moment of Prescience to call on when needed.
> ...


As above!




> I'm working on an anthropomorphic heavy warhorse.
> 
> Binder on one side, finishing off the later levels with arcane trickster and legacy champion.
> Other side is monkish but using a scimitar via Shou Disciple, finishing off with Ur Priest for 9th level fun. :)
> 
> That sound ok?
> 
> EDIT: Too bad there aren't epic legacies, or are there? Probably not. Could I make some pending approval?


yep!




> Here's an Epic Progression for the Chameleon, submitted for your approval.
> 
> *Spoiler: Epic Chameleon*
> Show
> 
> Epic Chameleon
> 
> *Hit Die:* d8
> *Skill Points at Each Additional Level:* 4 + Int modifier.
> ...


Looks good

----------


## MikelaC1

I havent played an L/G paladin, ever, and would probably make one if the Fearsome Foursome ever sees the light of day.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Some questions for Bel:

1) Would you permit a psionic adaptation of the Unseen Seer PrC from Complete Mage? It is super easy to change (swap all mentions of Divination spellcasting to Clairsentience manifesting, Spellcraft for Psicraft in the pre-reqs, and maybe a Metapsionic feat for Silent Spell).

2) Is Deepwood Sniper allowed? It is a 3.0 class but again super easy to update to 3.5 without too much fuss.

----------


## Chambers

Here's the sheet in progress for this monstrosity.

----------


## Peelee

*The Mod on the Silver Mountain:* Thread moved.

----------

